# Jorginho: niente più cessione in comproprietà



## Kurt91 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Come riportato dal quotidiano torinese *Tuttosport*, il *Milan *avrebbe puntato i propri occhi su Jorge Luiz Frello, conosciuto come *Jorginho*, gioiellino dell'Hellas Verona. Dopo aver chiuso per Saponara e aver messo gli occhi su Bellomo dal Bari, il Milan *segue con molta attenzione *anche il centrocampista italo-brasiliano.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (14 Gennaio 2013)

Non seguo il campionato di B quindi chiedo: ennesima mezzapunta?


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Non seguo il campionato di B quindi chiedo: ennesima mezzapunta?



Io non lo conosco, ma su Wikipedia lo danno come centrocampista difensivo.


----------



## DennyJersey (14 Gennaio 2013)

Info prese dal sito della Hellas Verona:

Nato a: Imbituba (BR)	
Il: 20/12/1991
Nazionalità:	Brasiliana
Ruolo: Centrocampista
Altezza: 180
Peso:	65

Carriera:
Stagione Squadra Serie Pres. Gol
2011/2012	Hellas Verona	B 30 2 
2010/2011	Sambonifacese	Lega Pro (2° Div.) 31 1 
2009/2010	Hellas Verona	Lega Pro (1° Div.) 0 0


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Gennaio 2013)

Il Verona adotta spesso un 4-3-3 e gioca nella linea dei tre di centrocampo, data la buona velocità può essere impiegato anche sull'esterno però, infatti talvolta è stato schierato esterno in un 4-4-2. È un '91 quindi secondo me una scommessa da fare. Quasi quasi lo butterei dentro con Cristante.


----------



## Jino (14 Gennaio 2013)

Io seguo il Verona. E' uno dei punti fermi, è un interno di metà campo comunque, bravo con entrambi i piedi e sa fare entrambe le fasi. Però, non è da Milan


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io seguo il Verona. E' uno dei punti fermi, è un interno di metà campo comunque, bravo con entrambi i piedi e sa fare entrambe le fasi. Però, *non è da Milan*


No ?  però attenzione, quale Milan ? Per questo Milan va bene, altroché


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Non è da Milan???Cioè in questo Milan giocano capre e ciucci,Jorginho ci potrebbe stare alla grande.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Gennaio 2013)

Bravino, giovane, un investimento da provare... Ma che non faremo


----------



## Jino (14 Gennaio 2013)

Scherzi a parte, sul serio non è da Milan, secondo me non aggiungerebbe niente a questa squadra. Ma poi vi dico di più, il Verona ha un progetto stra ambizioso, il Verona compra non vende. Non vende Jorgi, un titolare.


----------



## peppe75 (14 Gennaio 2013)

sono interessanti sono giocatori di qualità....prendiamoli!
QUALITà QUALITà BASTA SOLO QUANTITà...


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo la *Gazza *ieri sera,*Milan e Verona*,si sarebbero incontrate per parlare del talento verdeoro.*L'offerta rossonera ammonta a circa 4,5 mln.*La trattativa è ben avviata.


----------



## Frikez (17 Gennaio 2013)

4,5 milioni per un signor nessuno..mah, speriamo bene.


----------



## peppe75 (17 Gennaio 2013)

io mi fido del fiuto degli scout del Milan.....e poi sai che soddisfazione sfilarlo ai cugini?? soprattutto se si rivela un buon acquisto!


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Incontro con Sogliano, ds del Verona per il centrocampista Jorginho: l'under 21 interessa per luglio.*

Laudisa


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Tuttosport. Credo sia tutto.


----------



## Milo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Gazzetta.it conferma


----------



## The P (24 Gennaio 2013)

Confermo l'incontro di oggi. Su di lui ci sono anche Lazio e Arsenal.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Gennaio 2013)

bene così,a volte sembra che questa società abbia uno straccio di progetto


----------



## 2515 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Jorginho e Salamon dopo Saponara è già qualcosa di buono. 3 giovani per la prossima stagione a cui si aggiungeranno Petagna e Cristante, più forse Paloshi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Tanto non lo prendiamo


----------



## Frikez (24 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Confermo l'incontro di oggi. Su di lui ci sono anche Lazio e Arsenal.



Ruolo? Mezzala o centrale di centrocampo?


----------



## The P (24 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ruolo? Mezzala o centrale di centrocampo?



Ruolo non ancora definito. Mi spiego: a Verona è stato impiegato da trequartista, regista davanti la difesa, mezzala.

Per me può fare bene la mezzala.

Ha molta tecnica e visione di gioco, sopratutto l'ultimo passaggio.
Pecca nel fisico, è alto mi pare 1.75 e pesa almeno 10kg in meno. Però la cosa in campo non si nota. Almeno per quel che ho visto.

E' in Italia da quando aveva 8 o 9 anni e quest'anno è stato convcato da Devis Mangia nell'Under 21.
I tifosi del Verona ne sono innamorati, da quel che so.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Non mi dispiace, c'è da vedere come reagirà al salto ma le qualità le ha.


----------



## Frikez (24 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Ruolo non ancora definito. Mi spiego: a Verona è stato impiegato da trequartista, regista davanti la difesa, mezzala.
> 
> Per me può fare bene la mezzala.
> 
> ...



Un mio amico che studia a Verona conferma 
Non lo conosco però a me piacciono questi centrocampisti moderni che sanno fare tutto, per dirti uno come Florenzi che nasce esterno/ala e ora fa tranquillamente la mezzala con ottimi risultati da noi sarebbe oro..altro che Nocerino.


----------



## The P (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Il DS del verona si trova da Giannino con Galliani, Braida, Zaccardo, l'agente di Zaccardo *


----------



## Francy (24 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> *Il DS del verona si trova da Giannino con Galliani, Braida, Zaccardo, l'agente di Zaccardo e la sorpresa Briatore*



Se ne parla bene di Jorginho. Per la Gazzetta avremmo fatto un'offerta di 4,5 mln.


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Il Milan ha gettato le basi per l'acquisto di Jorginho del Verona

*Di Marzio


----------



## The P (24 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Milan ha gettato le basi per l'acquisto di Jorginho del Verona
> 
> *Di Marzio



Questa volta l'ho anticipato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Jorginho, Salamon, Sommer e Saponara, vai così


----------



## The P (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Pare ci sia l'accordo per la comproprietà. Jorginho arriva al Milan a Giugno.*

Bene così!


----------



## Frikez (24 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> *Pare ci sia l'accordo per la comproprietà. Jorginho arriva al Milan a Giugno.*
> 
> Bene così!



Non mi stanno bene tutte queste comproprietà, il buon vecchio prestito con diritto di riscatto dov'è finito?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> *Pare ci sia l'accordo per la comproprietà. Jorginho arriva al Milan a Giugno.*
> 
> Bene così!


Ma tutto in cinque minuti stanno facendo ? Cioè abbiamo preso Jorginho, Salamon e Saponara in comproprietà ma arrivano a giugno ?


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Gennaio 2013)

ci stiamo muovendo bene se fossimo una neopromossa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Ruolo non ancora definito. Mi spiego: a Verona è stato impiegato da trequartista, regista davanti la difesa, mezzala.
> 
> Per me può fare bene la mezzala.
> 
> ...


A [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] non piace questo elemento


----------



## 2515 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma tutto in cinque minuti stanno facendo ? Cioè abbiamo preso Jorginho, Salamon e Saponara in comproprietà ma arrivano a giugno ?



Meglio a Giugno che mai, soprattutto considerando che sono titolari indiscussi nelle loro squadre e possono crescere con meno pressione, per poi arrivare ed integrarsi bene. Vediamo di lavorarci bene dai. Questi tre e, se il genoa va in B, magari riusciamo a prendere perin a prezzo stracciato.


----------



## Frikez (24 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma tutto in cinque minuti stanno facendo ? Cioè abbiamo preso Jorginho, Salamon e Saponara in comproprietà ma arrivano a giugno ?



_26 anni di calciomercato mi hanno insegnato che i colpi si fanno negli ultimi giorni_


----------



## The P (24 Gennaio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ci stiamo muovendo bene se fossimo una neopromossa



quoto


----------



## Francy (24 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> *Pare ci sia l'accordo per la comproprietà. Jorginho arriva al Milan a Giugno.*
> 
> Bene così!



La fonte è sempre Di Marzio o un'altra?


----------



## The P (24 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> La fonte è sempre Di Marzio o un'altra?



Lo riportano un po' tutte le testate di calciomercato sul web.

Cmq il Presidente del Verona non più tardi di stasera pare abbia detto che per lui vale poco meno di Verratti (a livello economico) *__*


----------



## 2515 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> La fonte è sempre Di Marzio o un'altra?



di marzio l'ha scritto sul suo sito

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ecco Di Marzio:
A caccia di talenti. C’è stato un incontro nel pomeriggio tra Verona e Milan, le due società si sono viste, con il Milan che ha gettato le basi per prendere dall’Hellas la metà del cartellino del giovane centrocampista italo-brasiliano Jorginho. Un talento pronto ad arrivare per giugno, a meno di colpi di scena, sulla scia di Salamon e Saponara. La linea giovane rossonera continua, Jorginho è più vicino.


----------



## 2515 (25 Gennaio 2013)

speriamo bene


----------



## Jaqen (25 Gennaio 2013)

Magari ragazzi...


----------



## DannySa (25 Gennaio 2013)

E' forte, è pure nel giro dell'U21 italiana visto che ha origini venete mi pare.


----------



## 2515 (25 Gennaio 2013)

di marzio è sicuro di salamon e ora quasi sicuro di lui..almeno questi altri due colpi dai.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> di marzio è sicuro di salamon e ora quasi sicuro di lui..almeno questi altri due colpi dai.


Sempre in comproprietà ? E arriverebbero a giugno ?


----------



## Francy (25 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sempre in comproprietà ? E arriverebbero a giugno ?



Jorginho di sicuro, Salamon forse arriva subito.


----------



## Albijol (25 Gennaio 2013)

Leggo che è un giocatore molto duttile, trequartista, mezzala, regista. Ma al momento che ruolo fa al Verona?


----------



## 2515 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Jorginho di sicuro, Salamon forse arriva subito.



dipende se piazziamo aceerbi.
L'unica cosa che voglio sicura è che comunque arrivino.
Di prospettiva sicura nella prossima stagione abbiamo:
tre attaccanti (El & Niang & Petagna), un terzino (DeSci) e un centrocampista (Cristante), un centrale difensivo come Salamon e un centrocampista di qualità come Jorginho sarebbero innesti importanti per il futuro e, se si lavora bene, già per la prossima stagione.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Albijol ha scritto:


> Leggo che è un giocatore molto duttile, trequartista, mezzala, regista. Ma al momento che ruolo fa al Verona?



Varia, io ce lo vedo bene mezzala in un 4-3-3, la mezzala tecnica.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Leggo che è un giocatore molto duttile, trequartista, mezzala, regista. Ma al momento che ruolo fa al Verona?



hanno risposto prima... mi pare mezz'ala molto offensiva.


----------



## runner (25 Gennaio 2013)

ma non è tipo Emanuelson?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Gennaio 2013)

ma che è di colpo riusciamo ad assicurarci i migliori talenti in circolazione in italia  niente mamme rompiscatole di mezzo , niente giocatori piagnioni che vogliano andare nelle altre squadre del cuore , se non fosse passato il 21 dic avrei giurato nella fine del mondo imminente


----------



## Albijol (25 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque anche Tachstidis faceva il fenomeno in B e ora sta deludendo alla grande.


----------



## Frikez (25 Gennaio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma non è tipo Emanuelson?


----------



## pennyhill (25 Gennaio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Comunque anche Tachstidis faceva il fenomeno in B e ora sta deludendo alla grande.



Premesso che sono investimenti che alla fine possono starci, detto anche che vari El Shaarawy e Verratti hanno fatto bene, ma al Milan credono che i migliori giovani al mondo giochino tutti nella B italiana?


----------



## 2515 (25 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Premesso che sono investimenti che alla fine possono starci, detto anche che vari El Shaarawy e Verratti hanno fatto bene, ma al Milan credono che i migliori giovani al mondo giochino tutti nella B italiana?



O qua i in Sudamerica e li non possiamo fare acquisti fino a giugno e costano troppo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Gennaio 2013)

Beh e chiaro
di questi giocatori ne prenderemo 5/6 sperando che almeno un paio sfondino
Se dovessero esplodere tutti e dovessimo riscattare tutte queste comproprietà ci vorrebbero un sacco di milioni...


----------



## 2515 (25 Gennaio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Beh e chiaro
> di questi giocatori ne prenderemo 5/6 sperando che almeno un paio sfondino
> Se dovessero esplodere tutti e dovessimo riscattare tutte queste comproprietà ci vorrebbero un sacco di milioni...



per i giovani fino a una certa età il bilancio non risente, ragion per cui abbiamo speso tanto per elsha, e poi possiamo ridurre i costi dando in comproprietà giovani su cui non intendiamo puntare. E in ogni caso se la società vede che un giovane può fare bene lo riscatta prima possibile proprio per non alzare troppo il prezzo.


----------



## Jino (25 Gennaio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma non è tipo Emanuelson?



Direi assolutamente di no. Emanuelson è un esterno, punto e stop. Questo gioca nel mezzo.


----------



## runner (25 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Direi assolutamente di no. Emanuelson è un esterno, punto e stop. Questo gioca nel mezzo.



avevo capito che era un mezzo tornantino da quello che dicevano alcuni miei amici di quelle parti......

comunque lo verificherò se mai arriverà.....


----------



## Jino (25 Gennaio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> avevo capito che era un mezzo tornantino da quello che dicevano alcuni miei amici di quelle parti......
> 
> comunque lo verificherò se mai arriverà.....



E' un interno di centrocampo, non un tornante. 

Oggi il presidente del Verona ha detto che alcuni top club italiani l'hanno cercato, ma lui rimane fino a giugno e comunque il suo prezzo non è tanto distante da quello di Verrati dello scorso anno. Ergo, credo, per meno di 7 mln non te lo vendono di certo.


----------



## 2515 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' un interno di centrocampo, non un tornante.
> 
> Oggi il presidente del Verona ha detto che alcuni top club italiani l'hanno cercato, ma lui rimane fino a giugno e comunque il suo prezzo non è tanto distante da quello di Verrati dello scorso anno. Ergo, credo, per meno di 7 mln non te lo vendono di certo.



Be prendendo lo come con saponara non dovrebbero aver problemi a cederlo, in tutto avranno anche più di 6


----------



## The P (25 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' un interno di centrocampo, non un tornante.
> 
> *Oggi il presidente del Verona ha detto che alcuni top club italiani l'hanno cercato, ma lui rimane fino a giugno e comunque il suo prezzo non è tanto distante da quello di Verrati dello scorso anno. Ergo, credo, per meno di 7 mln non te lo vendono di certo.*



L'aveva dette già ieri quelle cose, l'ho scritto anche più sù...


----------



## peppe75 (25 Gennaio 2013)

dicono che abbiamo un diritto di prelazione....speriamo bene...giovani e di talento giusto mix!


----------



## 2515 (25 Gennaio 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> dicono che abbiamo un diritto di prelazione....speriamo bene...giovani e di talento giusto mix!



dove?


----------



## Francy (26 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> dove?



Gazzetta dello Sport.


----------



## 2515 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ieri sera tardi su Sky hanno detto che ci sarebbe l'accordo a 4 milioni per la comproprietà, il Milan deve ancora fare quest'offerta, così come per Salamon, ma certo è che il Verona è molto propenso ad accettare la nostra offerta, considerando che la valutazione di Jorginho per loro supera i 7 milioni, già 4 per la metà dovrebbe far loro gola, invece per Salamon il Brescia ce lo sta praticamente impacchettando, aspettano solo che venga trovata la soluzione giusta per concludere l'affare.
Sarà interessante seguire in B come si comporteranno questi due più Saponara.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ma faranno tutto entro il 31 o no?


----------



## Jaqen (28 Gennaio 2013)

Up


----------



## Tobi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dopo balotelli penseremo a queste operazioni di contorno


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma faranno tutto entro il 31 o no?



No, se lo prendiamo è per giugno.


----------



## Schism75 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Queste 2 operazioni sarebbe davvero tanta cosa. Forse più di Balotelli stesso.


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2013)

*Il Milan insiste per Jorginho*: il giocatore piace moltissimo e la società rossonera ha deciso di chiudere la trattativa in fretta. La richiesta del Verona è di 4 milioni di euro per la metà.

Di Marzio


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Per chi segue il Verona: è bravo? Che tipo di giocatore è?


----------



## 2515 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Per chi segue il Verona: è bravo? Che tipo di giocatore è?



Non seguo il Verona ma ho dato un'occhiata a quello che sa fare. Sa giocare da regista, mezzala e trequartista, bravo con entrambi i piedi, corre parecchio e dotato tecnicamente.

Se prendiamo pure lui, con Saponara e Cristante a giugno già sicuri, ci mancherebbe solo un acquisto un po' meno futuristico e magari già preparati come Nainggolan per rendere il centrocampo 10 volte meglio di adesso.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Per chi segue il Verona: è bravo? Che tipo di giocatore è?



Non seguo il Verona ma ho dato un'occhiata a quello che sa fare. Sa giocare da regista, mezzala e trequartista, bravo con entrambi i piedi, corre parecchio e dotato tecnicamente.

Se prendiamo pure lui, con Saponara e Cristante a giugno già sicuri, ci mancherebbe solo un acquisto un po' meno futuristico e magari già preparati come Nainggolan per rendere il centrocampo 10 volte meglio di adesso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Se prendiamo pure lui, con Saponara e Cristante a giugno già sicuri, ci mancherebbe solo un acquisto un po' meno futuristico e magari già preparati come Nainggolan per rendere il centrocampo 10 volte meglio di adesso.


Mi accontenterei di uno scambio Cigarini - Nocerino.


----------



## DannySa (5 Febbraio 2013)

Da fare assolutamente, portiamoci avanti!


----------



## 2515 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Balotelli al posto di Pato
Niang al posto di Robinho
Constant al posto di Mesbah
De Sciglio al posto di Antonini (perché può giocare in entrambi i ruoli, quando non c'é constant gioca lui a sinistra)
Salamon al posto di Acerbi
Saponara al posto di Nocerino
Jorginho al posto di Traoré.

Ma cosa stanno facendo???


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Balotelli al posto di Pato
> Niang al posto di Robinho
> Constant al posto di Mesbah
> De Sciglio al posto di Antonini (perché può giocare in entrambi i ruoli, quando non c'é constant gioca lui a sinistra)
> ...




Solo una parte del loro dovere.


----------



## Lollo7zar (5 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Balotelli al posto di Pato
> Niang al posto di Robinho
> Constant al posto di Mesbah
> De Sciglio al posto di Antonini (perché può giocare in entrambi i ruoli, quando non c'é constant gioca lui a sinistra)
> ...



basta co sta storia però:

saponara al posto di bojan...E' UN ESTERNO


----------



## 2515 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> basta co sta storia però:
> 
> saponara al posto di bojan...E' UN ESTERNO



Saponara non è un esterno, ci ha giocato ma è esploso da trequartista, per le caratteristiche che ha può fare alla perfezione la mezzala alla marchisio, sulla sinistra, nel 4-3-3 attuale.


----------



## Lollo7zar (5 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Saponara non è un esterno, ci ha giocato ma è esploso da trequartista, per le caratteristiche che ha può fare alla perfezione la mezzala alla marchisio, sulla sinistra, nel 4-3-3 attuale.



non credo proprio, sono due giocatori assolutamente diversi, e poi si brucerebbe il ragazzo, ha le stesse qualità di el shaarawi, el shaarawi mezzala sarebbe un delitto, stessa cosa saponara

comunque sia giorginho sia salamon non li vedo pronti per giocare al milan, spero non si brucino, a salamon avrei fatto finire la stagione al brescia


----------



## 2515 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> non credo proprio, sono due giocatori assolutamente diversi, e poi si brucerebbe il ragazzo, ha le stesse qualità di el shaarawi, el shaarawi mezzala sarebbe un delitto, stessa cosa saponara
> 
> comunque sia giorginho sia salamon non li vedo pronti per giocare al milan, spero non si brucino, a salamon avrei fatto finire la stagione al brescia



Non è come el shaarawy, affatto. El Shaarawy trequartista sarebbe buttato, lì Saponara invece si è messo molto in luce. Saponara ha il tiro da fuori, il calcio piazzato, il dribbling, la velocità e rientra spesso, può benissimo essere schierato a centrocampo come mezzala. Diversamente da El Shaarawy lui rende quando può puntare la porta da lontano e quando non è troppo largo, visto che ha una gran visione di gioco, quindi lui mezzala ci può stare benissimo, ha sia inserimenti che il tiro.


----------



## Lollo7zar (5 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Non è come el shaarawy, affatto. El Shaarawy trequartista sarebbe buttato, lì Saponara invece si è messo molto in luce. Saponara ha il tiro da fuori, il calcio piazzato, il dribbling, la velocità e rientra spesso, può benissimo essere schierato a centrocampo come mezzala. Diversamente da El Shaarawy lui rende quando può puntare la porta da lontano e quando non è troppo largo, visto che ha una gran visione di gioco, quindi lui mezzala ci può stare benissimo, ha sia inserimenti che il tiro.



el shaarawi giocava da trequartista al padova, certo sono d'accordo che non rende come da esterno e secondo me allo stesso modo saponara, da esterno è molto meglio, di sicuro da mezzala è peggio


----------



## Tobi (5 Febbraio 2013)

Saponara rende.meglio dietro le punte ma ha i mezzi tecmici per giocare mezz ala. Ovviamente dovrebbe esser istruiti anche a far.la fase senza palla


----------



## 2515 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> el shaarawi giocava da trequartista al padova, certo sono d'accordo che non rende come da esterno e secondo me allo stesso modo saponara, da esterno è molto meglio, di sicuro da mezzala è peggio



El Shaarawy in 6 mesi da trequartista al Padova non ha fatto praticamente NULLA, o e mio fratello lo è andato sempre a vedere allo stadio il Padova, quando è stato messo sull'esterno non ha giocato meglio, era proprio un altro giocatore.

Saponara da esterno era molto peggio che da trequartista, è l'esatto opposto, perché Saponara ha la progressione ma non l'accelerazione fulminea, in più ha una grande visione di gioco e il passaggoi tra le linee. El Shaarawy è praticamente il contrario di Saponara. E nella nostra situazione Saponara sarebbe l'ideale sulla sinistra a centrocampo, ha gli inserimenti, il tiro da fuori, con entrambi i piedi, il passaggio filtrante. Cioé è perfetto per caratteristiche in quel ruolo, avrebbe compiti difensivi, ma corre tanto e lo può fare, ma in attacco avrebbe una valanga di spazio. Uno come lui può sia inserirsi da dio quando allarghiamo le difese coi tre attaccanti, cosa INDISPENSABILE in questo milan e si è visto, Saponara è un altro pianeta coi piedi rispetto a nocerino e flamini, con lui a inserirsi avremmo qualcuno che prende la porta di sicuro, in più sa andare via anche in dribbling secco. Cioé più di così.. Per me può fare benissimo la mezzala alla Marchisio.


----------



## Tobi (5 Febbraio 2013)

Certo che in pochi mesi e.con 4 mosse.oculate il futuro del milan è stato capovolto, con l acquisto.di altri 3-4.giocatori funzionali in italia non avremo rivali per 3 o 4 anni e.in champions potremmo essere molto piu competitivi di quanto non lo siamo stati dal 2008 in poi


----------



## 2515 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Certo che in pochi mesi e.con 4 mosse.oculate il futuro del milan è stato capovolto, con l acquisto.di altri 3-4.giocatori funzionali in italia non avremo rivali per 3 o 4 anni e.in champions potremmo essere molto piu competitivi di quanto non lo siamo stati dal 2008 in poi



Oltre a Jorginho ci vorrebbero 4 acquisti

Santon, sbolognando Antonini, Traorè e Nocerino lo prendiamo spendendo poco (considerando i loro ingaggi risparmiati)
Perin e mandiamo Gabriel in prestito. (Santon-Constant a sinistra e De Sciglio-Abate a destra, tanta roba)
Poi un centrocampista di quantità e qualità, Nainggolan sarebbe l'ideale
In più un nuovo difensore (Yepes di sicuro andrà via, e visto quanto prende, o Mexes si riduce lo stipendio o va via anche lui) in attesa che Salamon esploda.

Con un mercato simile ci metteremmo dritti tra le favorite per lo scudo, specie se la Juve conterà solo su Llorente come terminale offensivo per giugno.


----------



## Principe (5 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Oltre a Jorginho ci vorrebbero 4 acquisti
> 
> Santon, sbolognando Antonini, Traorè e Nocerino lo prendiamo spendendo poco (considerando i loro ingaggi risparmiati)
> Perin e mandiamo Gabriel in prestito. (Santon-Constant a sinistra e De Sciglio-Abate a destra, tanta roba)
> ...



Allora devi sbolagnarne altri perché c'è anche saponara, cmq sono d'accordo


----------



## 2515 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Allora devi sbolagnarne altri perché c'è anche saponara, cmq sono d'accordo



Nocerino e Traoré fuori dalla balle. Magari anche Boateng, con i soldi di una sua cessione compreremmo facilmente Nainggolan (al Napoli non ci deve andare o quelli veramente l'anno prossimo sono da scudetto da favoriti con la juventus).
In difesa potremmo anche sare così se Mexes si spalma l'ingaggio, magari facciamo rientrare Ely. Con lui e Salamon sulle palle alte saremmo a posto.
Ma Santon e Perin li voglio eh, uno perché sono forti e due perché Santon è anche un ex-inter.XD


----------



## Principe (5 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Nocerino e Traoré fuori dalla balle. Magari anche Boateng, con i soldi di una sua cessione compreremmo facilmente Nainggolan (al Napoli non ci deve andare o quelli veramente l'anno prossimo sono da scudetto da favoriti con la juventus).
> In difesa potremmo anche sare così se Mexes si spalma l'ingaggio, magari facciamo rientrare Ely. Con lui e Salamon sulle palle alte saremmo a posto.
> Ma Santon e Perin li voglio eh, uno perché sono forti e due perché Santon è anche un ex-inter.XD


Mi piace molto l'idea ma valutiamo boateng questi 6 mesi vediamo cosa fa, e in difesa uno lo prenderei tanto yepes finisce e mi auguro con tutto il cuore anche bonera. Mi piacerebbe marquinhos della Roma ma nn c'è lo daranno mai ps cmq zapata va riscattato


----------



## S T B (5 Febbraio 2013)

Zapata no per carità!!!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Saponara non è un esterno, ci ha giocato ma è esploso da trequartista, per le caratteristiche che ha può fare alla perfezione la mezzala alla marchisio, sulla sinistra, nel 4-3-3 attuale.



e tra l'altro Bojan non è un esterno


----------



## 2515 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Tutto merito qua di Stephan e De Sciglio.

Stephan è apparso come l'eccezione, con i suoi gol ha attirato molto l'attenzione sui giovani, De Sciglio ha consacrato quest'idea nella zucca di Galliani, Niang ha completato l'opera. E questi sono i risultati.
"Abbiamo 3 degli anni 90' lanciati in prima squadra e sono tutti titolari, allora funziona". E tac, Balotelli arriva e completa l'attacco, Saponara viene preso per giugno, Salamon già adesso in difesa, ora Jorginho.
Grazie ai nostri tre pionieri iniziali stiamo cambiando pelle, in un solo anno potremmo essere pieni di giovani e tutti promettenti, che velocità..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Tutto merito qua di Stephan e De Sciglio.
> 
> Stephan è apparso come l'eccezione, con i suoi gol ha attirato molto l'attenzione sui giovani, De Sciglio ha consacrato quest'idea nella zucca di Galliani, Niang ha completato l'opera. E questi sono i risultati.
> "Abbiamo 3 degli anni 90' lanciati in prima squadra e sono tutti titolari, allora funziona". E tac, Balotelli arriva e completa l'attacco, Saponara viene preso per giugno, Salamon già adesso in difesa, ora Jorginho.
> Grazie ai nostri tre pionieri iniziali stiamo cambiando pelle, in un solo anno potremmo essere pieni di giovani e tutti promettenti, che velocità..



se consideriamo la mediocrità della serie A , il progetto giovani potrebbe portare soddisfazioni in tempi piu o meno brevi ; se guardiamo gli organici delle altre squadre non vedo campioni e tantomeno fenomeni , quindi dove peccheresti in esperienza puntando sui giovani guadagneresti in talento , in parole povere meglio un niang inesperto ma dal potenziale ottimo che un pippa pazzini "esperto" ma completamente mediocre . Ovviamente la situazione è diversa in coppa , pero se i tifosi avranno pazienza molto probabilmente ci toglieremo delle soddisfazoni anche all'estero


----------



## 2515 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> se consideriamo la mediocrità della serie A , il progetto giovani potrebbe portare soddisfazioni in tempi piu o meno brevi ; se guardiamo gli organici delle altre squadre non vedo campioni e tantomeno fenomeni , quindi dove peccheresti in esperienza puntando sui giovani guadagneresti in talento , in parole povere meglio un niang inesperto ma dal potenziale ottimo che un pippa pazzini "esperto" ma completamente mediocre . Ovviamente la situazione è diversa in coppa , pero se i tifosi avranno pazienza molto probabilmente ci toglieremo delle soddisfazoni anche all'estero



Visualizziamo le "sostituzioni".

El Shaarawy ha preso il posto che prima era di boateng (per passaggio dal trequartista con 2 punte alle tre punte)
Balotelli ha panchinato Pazzini
Niang ha panchinato Robinho
De Sciglio ha panchinato Abate (dopo poco più di 15 presenze nella carriera professionista già doveva essere convocato da Prandelli..rendiamoci conto che talento. Questo al mondiale ci va, poco ma sicuro)
Poi..
Constant ha panchinato Mesbah e Antonini, con l'aiuto di De Sciglio
Boateng ha panchinato Nocerino

Aggiungiamo poi..
Salamon può prendere il posto a Mexes se mantiene le aspettative
Jorginho può prendere il posto ad Ambrosini, Boateng o essere il primo ricambio per Montolivo
Saponara può panchinare anche lui Boateng
Se prendiamo Santon vendiamo Antonini e abbiamo un poker di terzini che in serie A se lo sognano tutti
Perin se arriva può panchinare le due cariatidi che ci sono adesso
Cristante potrà essere il primo sostituto di chi giocherà davanti alla difesa.


Rendiamoci conto di quello che sta succedendo.


Potremmo avere a centrocampo:
Boateng/Saponara De Jong/Cristante Montolivo/Jorginho
Con un Nainggolan al posto di Boateng avremmo un centrocampo straordinario, ma se boateng si adatta e torna sulla terra (-1% di possibilità) potremmo farci bastare l'acquisto di Jorginho oltre agli altri e spendere anche poco.


----------



## pennyhill (5 Febbraio 2013)

Qua mi nominate solo Cristante e Jorginho, quando quello che era considerato il classe 1992 più forte d'Italia, e uno dei più forti d'Europa, è di proprietà del Milan.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Qua mi nominate solo Cristante e Jorginho, quando quello che era considerato il classe 1992 più forte d'Italia, e uno dei più forti d'Europa, è di proprietà del Milan.



Chi è questo?


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Febbraio 2013)

The fox.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Ma in effetti uno scambio Boateng-Nainggolan? Cosi Prince si trasferirebbe nella terra della sua amata


----------



## DennyJersey (5 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Chi è questo?



Fossati.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Qua mi nominate solo Cristante e Jorginho, quando quello che era considerato il classe 1992 più forte d'Italia, e uno dei più forti d'Europa, è di proprietà del Milan.


Il classe 1992 più forte d'Italia è nato in una piramide


----------



## Graxx (5 Febbraio 2013)

Ma cristante quand'è che lo vediamo in prima squadra...questo è un altro potenziale campione...


----------



## Frikez (5 Febbraio 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION], a me non risulta 






Il pallone è il mio miglior amico (cit. Holly Hutton)


----------



## 2515 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION], a me non risulta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Per continuità Verratti è ampiamente sorpassato da Elsha e soprattutto da De Sciglio (non una partita insufficiente), infatti su sky hanno detto che ultimamente fa fatica a ritagliarsi spazio, e gioca in francia, dove il livello tattico è assai inferiore.


----------



## pennyhill (5 Febbraio 2013)

Parlavo a livello giovanile, e di centrocampisti, El Shaarway non lo è, e Verratti non lo era. 



> Per continuità Verratti è ampiamente sorpassato da Elsha e soprattutto da De Sciglio (non una partita insufficiente), infatti su sky hanno detto che ultimamente fa fatica a ritagliarsi spazio, e gioca in francia, dove il livello tattico è assai inferiore.



Se Ancelotti mi gioca con Pastore (o Menez) più Lavezzi, Lucas e Ibrahimovic, anche se Lavezzi e Lucas ti danno una mano in fase di non possesso, è ovvio Verratti abbia qualche difficoltà, è un centrocampista tignoso, che ci mette la gamba (ha più cartellini gialli che assist), ma resta anche uno alto poco più 160 cm per 60 kg, e che si deve abituare a giocare in un certo contesto tattico. La sua esperienza in Francia, resta più che positiva al momento.


----------



## Dexter (5 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Per continuità Verratti è ampiamente sorpassato da Elsha e soprattutto da De Sciglio (non una partita insufficiente), infatti su sky hanno detto che ultimamente fa fatica a ritagliarsi spazio, e gioca in francia, dove il livello tattico è assai inferiore.



sarà,però uno scambio verratti-de sciglio credo lo farebbe chiunque subito


----------



## Tobi (5 Febbraio 2013)

5 acquisti: perin obiang naingolaan dede e santon.
+ saponara jorginho cristante

Via: amelia gabriel antonini yepes mexes ambro flamini nocerino boateng robinho bojan.
Bisogna sfoltire ancora


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Febbraio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> sarà,però uno scambio verratti-de sciglio credo lo farebbe chiunque subito



mah non sò, di terzini di livello mondiale non ce ne sono tanti e De Sciglio potrebbe diventarlo, i bravi centrocampisti sono meno rari


----------



## Jaqen (5 Febbraio 2013)

Via Flamini (  ), Muntari, Robinho, Bojan, Nocerino e se non si sveglia anche Boateng.. Ambro lo terrei, un vecchio fa sempre bene, gioca con noi da 17 anni mi pare.. mica pochi!
A quel punto basterebbero Jorginho, Cristante e un buon attaccante laterale.
A livello numerico in difesa ci siamo.. Vediamo come si comporterà Salomon!


----------



## DannySa (5 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> 5 acquisti: perin obiang naingolaan dede e santon.
> + saponara jorginho cristante
> 
> Via: amelia gabriel antonini yepes mexes ambro flamini nocerino boateng robinho bojan.
> Bisogna sfoltire ancora



Prima si sfoltisce e poi si compra, eviterei brasiliani per la difesa e prenderei Ogbonna con i soldi che entreranno con la cessione di Abate (ovviamente una metà e qualcosa visto che verrà sui 18/19 mln secondo me) e si spera di Antonini, qualche mln dovrebbero ammollarcelo anche per lui.
A centrocampo bisognerà cedere Boateng e 15 mln ce li fai, si reinvestono in un ottimo giocatore come Nainggolan (anche se ci sarà da sudare da matti, sperando che il Cagliari retroceda), un altro che porterà un po' di grana è Robinho e ci alleggerirà molto per quanto riguarda gli ingaggi, stessa cosa Mexes che farei andare a gambe levate.
Questi sono gli acquisti essenziali per l'estate, il resto come Santon o Perin potrebbero arrivare nel caso fossimo già coperti negli altri reparti quindi solo ad agosto e solamente grazie alla disponibilità delle altre squadre di cedere i giocatori.
Non farei tabula rasa completa ma userei la testa, altrimenti si rischia di avere troppi nuovi giovani e pochi giocatori d'esperienza soprattutto in mezzo al campo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Febbraio 2013)

*Secondo quanto riporta la Gazzetta dello sport il Milan avrebbe bloccato Jorginho del Verona, un operazione alla Saponara per intenderci, lasciando il giocatore a Verona fino a giugno.A fine campionato verrà riscattata la metà del cartellino.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Febbraio 2013)

A me sto Jorginho non è che mi esalti onestamente.


----------



## pennyhill (7 Febbraio 2013)

È previsto un incontro tra l’agente di Jorginho e Leonardo, con il PSG fortemente interessato al giocatore.

*Pedullà*.


----------



## 2515 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Il suo agente ha detto che giocherà di sicuro in serie A l'anno prossimo e poi figuriamoci il PSG..panchinano Verratti, Jorginho a che gli serve?


----------



## pennyhill (8 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Il suo agente ha detto che giocherà di sicuro in serie A l'anno prossimo e poi figuriamoci il PSG..panchinano Verratti, Jorginho a che gli serve?



Se c’è un reparto che sarà rivoluzionato nel PSG, sarà molto probabilmente il centrocampo, quindi non mi stupirei se arrivassero diverse facce nuove. Poi sai meglio di me che i procuratori sono poco credibili.


----------



## 2515 (8 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Se c’è un reparto che sarà rivoluzionato nel PSG, sarà molto probabilmente il centrocampo, quindi non mi stupirei se arrivassero diverse facce nuove. Poi sai meglio di me che i procuratori sono poco credibili.



Sono pieni di centrocampisti, poi dai. Motta panchina Verratti, Jorginho gioca nel ruolo di Verratti. Che senso ha? Andare là per non giocare?


----------



## pennyhill (8 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Sono pieni di centrocampisti, poi dai. Motta panchina Verratti, Jorginho gioca nel ruolo di Verratti. Che senso ha? Andare là per non giocare?



Senza nominare quelli andati via in prestito, come Sissoko e Bodmer, che difficilmente faranno parte del progetto, con il 38enne Beckham (dubito sarà riconfermato), con Motta 31 anni e facile all’infortunio, restano con Matuidi, Chantome, e Verratti, un po’ pochino.


----------



## DennyJersey (8 Febbraio 2013)

Leonardo sempre su nostri obiettivi però.. si faccia una vita..


----------



## 2515 (8 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Senza nominare quelli andati via in prestito, come Sissoko e Bodmer, che difficilmente faranno parte del progetto, con il 38enne Beckham (dubito sarà riconfermato), con Motta 31 anni e facile all’infortunio, restano con Matuidi, Chantome, e Verratti, un po’ pochino.



allo stato attuale i fatti sono che Jorginho gioca nel ruolo di Verratti, che è la riserva di Motta. Un 91' secondo te va in francia a fare la riserva della riserva di Motta? Ma dai. La concorrenza del PSG non mi preoccupa affatto perché non possono offrire niente di calcisticamente importante.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

E poi qualsiasi brasiliano decente viene accostato a Leonardo, Jorginho gioca nell'under italiana, gli basterebbe mandare a ******* definitivamente quella brasiliana perché Leonardo se lo dimentichi, non si chiamasse Jorginho non lo accosterebbero nemmeno per finta a Leonardo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Parlavo a livello giovanile, e di centrocampisti, El Shaarway non lo è, e Verratti non lo era.


Specifica la prossima volta


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> sarà,però uno scambio verratti-de sciglio credo lo farebbe chiunque subito



Io ad esempio non lo farei. De Sciglio è un ragazzo al quale mi sono già affezionato, che mi fa ben sperare per il futuro, che possa diventare una bandiera del Milan. Non lo scambierei per nessuno al mondo. E questo va ben oltre il reale valore in campo di un calciatore. De Sciglio rappresenta già il Milan nonostante i suoi 20 anni. Da troppo tempo non abbiamo un idolo di casa, un ragazzo nato e cresciuto nel Milan.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io ad esempio non lo farei. De Sciglio è un ragazzo al quale mi sono già affezionato, che mi fa ben sperare per il futuro, che possa diventare una bandiera del Milan. Non lo scambierei per nessuno al mondo. E questo va ben oltre il reale valore in campo di un calciatore. De Sciglio rappresenta già il Milan nonostante i suoi 20 anni. Da troppo tempo non abbiamo un idolo di casa, un ragazzo nato e cresciuto nel Milan.



infatti , mi tengo de sciglio tutta la vita , il rubentino piagnucolone che non sa parlare italiano lo lascio dove sta


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Febbraio 2013)

*Nella corsa al centrocampista brasiliano dell'Hellas Verona Jorginho bisogna registrare il forte inserimento della Lazio. I biancocelesti sono pronti a sbaragliare la concorrenza di Inter e Milan per regalare a Petkovic un rinforzo a giugno per la mediana. Proprio il tecnico laziale è un grande estimatore del classe '91 e ha caldeggiato il suo acquisto con il DS Tare e il patron Claudio Lotito.*


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

La Lazio???So peggio de noi per chiudere una trattativa....


Lotito fa la conta dei centesimi.....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Lazio???So peggio de noi per chiudere una trattativa....
> 
> 
> Lotito fa la conta dei centesimi.....



pero la conta coi centesimi la sanno fare bene , visto che noi volevamo hernanes e loro se lo sono presi e a quanto pare erano vicinissimi pure per anderson


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> pero la conta coi centesimi la sanno fare bene , visto che noi volevamo hernanes e loro se lo sono presi e a quanto pare erano vicinissimi pure per anderson



Beh Hernanes è l'unico acquisto oneroso importante che Lotito abbia mai fatto da quando è alla Lazio....


----------



## Frikez (18 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh Hernanes è l'unico acquisto oneroso importante che Lotito abbia mai fatto da quando è alla Lazio....



Anche Zarate


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Anche Zarate



Giusto,l'avevo dimenticato.Però sempre poca roba.


----------



## Gnagnazio (18 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io ad esempio non lo farei. De Sciglio è un ragazzo al quale mi sono già affezionato, che mi fa ben sperare per il futuro, che possa diventare una bandiera del Milan. Non lo scambierei per nessuno al mondo. E questo va ben oltre il reale valore in campo di un calciatore. De Sciglio rappresenta già il Milan nonostante i suoi 20 anni. Da troppo tempo non abbiamo un idolo di casa, un ragazzo nato e cresciuto nel Milan.



Non scherziamo...

Veratti in scambio di De Sciglio sarebbe oro colato.

Veratti vale 3 o 4 De Sciglio e ti fa un salto di qualità enorme in centrocampo. Un scambio De Sciglio-Veratti sarebbe il colpone della decennia.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo...
> 
> Veratti in scambio di De Sciglio sarebbe oro colato.
> 
> Veratti vale 3 o 4 De Sciglio e ti fa un salto di qualità enorme in centrocampo. Un scambio De Sciglio-Veratti sarebbe il colpone della decennia.



tengo de sciglio nonostante verratti sia un campione ma non lo scambierei mai..


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo...
> 
> Veratti in scambio di De Sciglio sarebbe oro colato.
> 
> Veratti vale 3 o 4 De Sciglio e ti fa un salto di qualità enorme in centrocampo. Un scambio De Sciglio-Veratti sarebbe il colpone della decennia.


Non si tratta di scherzare, uno scambio De Sciglio-Verratti non lo farei nemmeno io.
A parte il fatto che volendo il presidente del Milan potrebbe permettersi Verratti in ogni caso, sacrificherei altri giocatori che sono costosi soprattutto in termini di stipendio invece di privarmi di De Sciglio.
E' da giocatori come il DeSci che bisogna ripartire.


----------



## Gnagnazio (18 Febbraio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di scherzare, uno scambio De Sciglio-Verratti non lo farei nemmeno io.
> A parte il fatto che volendo il presidente del Milan potrebbe permettersi Verratti in ogni caso, sacrificherei altri giocatori che sono costosi soprattutto in termini di stipendio invece di privarmi di De Sciglio.
> E' da giocatori come il DeSci che bisogna ripartire.



Ma basta con sto De Sciglio, è scarso.
Veratti è un ottimo giocatore che ti farebbe il salto di qualità subito in centrocampo. Preferisco 1000 volte Veratti a sto ******* di De Sciglio. Non c'è discussione.


----------



## Principe (18 Febbraio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Ma basta con sto De Sciglio, è scarso.
> Veratti è un ottimo giocatore che ti farebbe il salto di qualità subito in centrocampo. Preferisco 1000 volte Veratti a sto ******* di De Sciglio. Non c'è discussione.


De sciglio contro la Juve ha demolito asamoah e nn solo e' il terzino italiano più promettente in assoluto, verratti va benissimo ma sacrificare de sciglio no di sicuro , detto questo se sciglio deve migliorare ovviamente


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Febbraio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Ma basta con sto De Sciglio, è scarso.
> Veratti è un ottimo giocatore che ti farebbe il salto di qualità subito in centrocampo. Preferisco 1000 volte Veratti a sto ******* di De Sciglio. Non c'è discussione.



teniamoci abate che azzeccherà un cross in vita sua quando io mi scoper.ò kate upton eh?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Febbraio 2013)

vabbe le ho sentite tutte , de sciglio scarso


----------



## pennyhill (18 Febbraio 2013)

Non dico che scambierei De Sciglio con Verratti, ma diciamo ho visto grandi squadre avere terzini normali (Oleguer, Kaladze, O'Shea), ma poi avevano grandi giocatori in mezzo al campo. Ovviamente mi si farà notare (giustamente) che poi nel lungo periodo anche quelle squadre sono andate alla ricerca del buon terzino per sostituire i già citati Oleguer, Kaladze, O'Shea.


----------



## Gnagnazio (18 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> De sciglio contro la Juve ha demolito asamoah e nn solo e' il terzino italiano più promettente in assoluto, verratti va benissimo ma sacrificare de sciglio no di sicuro , detto questo se sciglio deve migliorare ovviamente



E' scarso. Parlate come se fosse la reincarnazione di Paolo Maldini o di Tassotti. Verratti sta già giocando in nazionale, quando De Sciglio difficilmente trova spazio al Milan. Non scherziamo...

Un scambio De sciglo-Verratti sarebbe un colpone per noi.


----------



## jaws (18 Febbraio 2013)

Basta trollate dai


----------



## Robertino (18 Febbraio 2013)

bah, de sciglio x verratti? ...credo sarebbe veram improponibile. De Sciglio può essere la nuova bandiera del milan e magari capitano. In Italia non ci sono terzini come lui, nemmeno lontanamente. Verratti, oltretutto ha più volte rifiutato di venire al Milan, quindi, a che pro uno scambio? (di per sè irrealizzabile)...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Febbraio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> E' scarso. Parlate come se fosse la reincarnazione di Paolo Maldini o di Tassotti. Verratti sta già giocando in nazionale, quando De Sciglio difficilmente trova spazio al Milan. Non scherziamo...
> 
> Un scambio De sciglo-Verratti sarebbe un colpone per noi.


È scarso, secondo quali basi ?


----------



## runner (18 Febbraio 2013)

ma sto Jorginho è davvero così forte?


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Ma basta con sto De Sciglio, è scarso.
> Veratti è un ottimo giocatore che ti farebbe il salto di qualità subito in centrocampo. Preferisco 1000 volte Veratti a sto ******* di De Sciglio. Non c'è discussione.


Non voglio nemmeno sapere cosa siano quegli asterischi.
Ripeto che concettualmente è (anche) da gente come De Sciglio che si deve ripartire.E ripeto ancora che se si deve sacrificare qualcuno per prendere un Verratti prima di Mattia ce ne sono altri di sacrificabili, soprattutto i mangia stipendi.
Poi, vabbè, se non vuoi capire quello che vien detto io non posso farci niente.


----------



## Jino (18 Febbraio 2013)

Mattia può diventare una bandiera ed un simbolo del Milan. Ne abbiamo troppo bisogno.


----------



## 2515 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Gnagnazio Verratti gioca in francia dove il livello tecnico tattico è un letamaio, metti Verratti in una squadra seria, in una campionato dove lo pressano 90 minuti e vedi come ti cala. De Sciglio è il miglior prospetto nel suo ruolo e visto che parli di nazionale sappi che Prandelli, non fosse stato per l'affaticamento muscolare, l'avrebbe convocato dopo neanche 20 presenze da professionista. E le presenze sono la prima cosa per un giovane che deve essere convocato, el shaarawy ha fatto più di 2 anni da professionista per essere convocato, verratti pure, De Sciglio neanche 20 presenze e stava già per essere chiamato in nazionale. Ma fammi il favore và.. Neanche Insigne è in nazionale maggiore, perché nel suo ruolo del tridente gioca Ledesma. E ho detto tutto. Ah, e fino a una settimana fa Verratti era stato panchinato da Thiago Motta.


----------



## Tobi (28 Febbraio 2013)

Quasi fatta. C e da decidere la formula, un altro giovane per il prossimo anno, bene cosi!


----------



## 2515 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Quasi fatta. C e da decidere la formula, un altro giovane per il prossimo anno, bene cosi!



fonte?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Quasi fatta. C e da decidere la formula, un altro giovane per il prossimo anno, bene cosi!


Mi sa che tra Joringho e Saponara allora non arriverà nessuno a centrocampo e si punterà su di loro più Cristante. Comunque fonte ?


----------



## 2515 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi sa che tra Joringho e Saponara allora non arriverà nessuno a centrocampo e si punterà su di loro più Cristante. Comunque fonte ?



E' anche probabile che venga richiamato Fossati e venga valutato in ritiro per poi decidere se tenerlo o mandarlo in prestito.
Comunque uno cambio simile
Traoré: Jorginho
Nocerino: Saponara
Ambrosini: Cristante

Mi pare un salto qualitativo enorme. Ma è anche possibile che venga fatto un acquisto da 15 milioni a centrocampo, a patto che si raggiunga il secondo posto che garantisca gli introiti necessari.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> E' anche probabile che venga richiamato Fossati e venga valutato in ritiro per poi decidere se tenerlo o mandarlo in prestito.
> Comunque uno cambio simile
> Traoré: Jorginho
> Nocerino: Saponara
> ...


Un acquisto da 15 milioni, però, va fatto anche in difesa  probabile che l'equazione sia Flamini : Saponara dato che a Flamini scade a giugno il contratto mentre Nocerino ne ha ancora uno molto lungo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un acquisto da 15 milioni, però, va fatto anche in difesa  probabile che l'equazione sia Flamini : Saponara dato che a Flamini scade a giugno il contratto mentre Nocerino ne ha ancora uno molto lungo.



Per me dipende dal proseguio della stagione, Nocerino sicuramente sta deludendo tutti, se Flamini continua così non credo siano così stupidi da non rinnovargli

Nocerino ha mercato in Italia e non prende tanto (Napoli in primis)

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Jorginho per me va in prestito comunque


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Per me dipende dal proseguio della stagione, Nocerino sicuramente sta deludendo tutti, se Flamini continua così non credo siano così stupidi da non rinnovargli
> 
> Nocerino ha mercato in Italia e non prende tanto (Napoli in primis)
> 
> ...


Tanto stupidi... come riserva ci può stare ma se va via non mi strappo di certo i capelli


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi sa che tra Joringho e Saponara allora non arriverà nessuno a centrocampo e si punterà su di loro più Cristante. Comunque fonte ?



Ne parlano il CdS e Tuttosport.


----------



## 2515 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un acquisto da 15 milioni, però, va fatto anche in difesa  probabile che l'equazione sia Flamini : Saponara dato che a Flamini scade a giugno il contratto mentre Nocerino ne ha ancora uno molto lungo.



sì ma nocerino sta facendo semplicemente schifo e può essere ceduto per farci un po' di soldi la metà di jorginho.
Potrebbe anche esserci un Flamini-Fossati, ma al milan serve un interditore tra i tre di centrocampo, anche se quel ruolo lo potrebbe fare lo stesso Montolivo, solo che ha anche la capacità tecnica di impostare l'azione, tenendolo più lontano dalla porta può dedicarsi maggiormente alla copertura e ai rilanci, mentre Jorginho/Cristante può rifinire l'azione a centrocampo nella zona della trequarti, favorendo l'inserimento di Saponara in velocità per il tiro da fuori e dando modo a Balotelli di cercare la profondità aprendo lo spazio allo stesso Saponara, mentre Elsha e Niang allargano la difesa sulle fasce. Se usassimo Montolivo come interditore potremmo giocare con tre centrocampisti che sanno impostare e concludere l'azione, sarebbe un cambio radicale di qualità di gioco e sarei abbastanza convinto che a quel punto faremmo molti più gol e sapremmo tenere molto meglio la palla.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tanto stupidi... come riserva ci può stare ma se va via non mi strappo di certo i capelli



Beh penso sia o lui o Nocerino. Quindi credo sia un bene per l'umanità che gli rinnovino 

Accetterei la partenza del Console solo se arrivasse un grande centrocampista e se lui andasse al Marsiglia


----------



## 2515 (28 Febbraio 2013)

A mio avviso è probabile che il milan faccia le seguenti operazioni pe reparto in entrata
Portiere: Perin mandando Gabriel in prestito o cedendo Amelia.

Difesa: Salamon, a seconda di come andrà la stagione, sarà uno dei capi saldi della difesa dunque sul centrale a lui accostato penso che non faranno acquisti importanti, si limiteranno ad avere lui come punto fisso, poi accanto a lui tra Mexes, Zapata e il resto si accontenteranno.
Sulla fascia mancina Antonini credo proprio si leverà dai piedi, in tal caso non mi dispiacerebbe Santon, ma anche quel Lukaku che piace a Galliani sarebbe possibile, in ogni caso non è un problema importante ora come ora.

Centrocampo: oltre a saponara direi jorginho, promozione di cristante e verrà preso in prova Fossati. Ma non escludo che visto l'ingaggio contenuto credo che Nainggolan non sarebbe affatto improbabile, sbarazzandoci di Nocerino Traorè e Flamini, risparmiando sui loro futuri ingaggi e inserendo Comi per abbassare il prezzo potremmo prenderlo, avremmo un parco centrocampisti assai tecnico e valido, oltre che di grandissime prospettive

Per l'attacco temo che Bojan non si stia guadagnando il riscatto. Pazzini resterà, forse ci sarà una promozione dalla primavera, ma la vedo dura, possibile prendere Zaza, tifoso rossonero che credo non farebbe il broncio per essere una prima riserva, ma bisogna andarci molto cauti, ci servono esterni di scorta e giovani.


Un insieme di centrocampisti così:
Montolivo Jorginho De Jong Cristante Saponara Nainggolan Boateng sarebbe sufficiente farci fare un salto qualitativo tale da poter essere 10 volte più pericolosi, la juve verrebbe fortemente insidiata.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Febbraio 2013)

Speriamo...


A sto punto secondo me è possibile che Fossati venga mandato a giocare proprio a Verona.


Il Verona che si schiera in A con Fossati-Calvano 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque bho, come riserva di Montolivo vedrei più adatto Fossati, non so come si svilupperà la cosa, qualcuno in quel suolo serve per forza.


----------



## 2515 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Speriamo...
> 
> 
> A sto punto secondo me è possibile che Fossati venga mandato a giocare proprio a Verona.
> ...



Io credo che Jorginho possa tranquillamente fare la sua riserva visto che è più mobile e agile di Cristante, avendo anche il dribbling facile. Jorginho può interpretare entrambi i ruoli di regista centrale e mezzala.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> sì ma nocerino sta facendo semplicemente schifo e può essere ceduto per farci un po' di soldi la metà di jorginho.
> Potrebbe anche esserci un Flamini-Fossati, ma al milan serve un interditore tra i tre di centrocampo, anche se quel ruolo lo potrebbe fare lo stesso Montolivo, solo che ha anche la capacità tecnica di impostare l'azione, tenendolo più lontano dalla porta può dedicarsi maggiormente alla copertura e ai rilanci, mentre Jorginho/Cristante può rifinire l'azione a centrocampo nella zona della trequarti, favorendo l'inserimento di Saponara in velocità per il tiro da fuori e dando modo a Balotelli di cercare la profondità aprendo lo spazio allo stesso Saponara, mentre Elsha e Niang allargano la difesa sulle fasce. Se usassimo Montolivo come interditore potremmo giocare con tre centrocampisti che sanno impostare e concludere l'azione, sarebbe un cambio radicale di qualità di gioco e sarei abbastanza convinto che a quel punto faremmo molti più gol e sapremmo tenere molto meglio la palla.


Ah, anche io manderei via Nocerino e Traoré e terrei Flamini sia chiaro. Ragionavo soltanto da un punto di vista contrattuale.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Febbraio 2013)

ma è quello che gioca al verona? se sì non mi ha mai entusiasmtao quando l'ho visto giocare


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Io credo che Jorginho possa tranquillamente fare la sua riserva visto che è più mobile e agile di Cristante, avendo anche il dribbling facile. Jorginho può interpretare entrambi i ruoli di regista centrale e mezzala.



A me pare più una mezzala si di qualità ma comunque da inserimento, la regia non è la sua caratteristica migliore... Fossati è proprio regista regista


----------



## Graxx (28 Febbraio 2013)

Per giugno, anche se lontano e c'è da pensare al campionato e alla cl, penso che ci servano un portiere due centrali di difesa di cui almeno uno di livello(ogbonna) una mezz'ala e un ala...via amelia e gabriel (in prestito) antonini didac (abate de sciglio e costant con zaccardo riservissima sia a dx che a sx) mexes yepes nocerino\flamini, forse ambrosini, emanuelson e robinho...

Portiere: Perin sarebbe una scommessa poi non so
Difensori centrali:Ogbonna e uno di prospettiva
Mezz'ala si punta su qualche giovane di prospettiva tipo jorginho fossati o si fa il colpo con nainngolan o altri di livello
Ala:Uno di prospettiva...Zaza o Weiss a 0 magari, a me piace tanto...non penso spenderemo tanto in attacco...


----------



## Jino (28 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A me pare più una mezzala si di qualità ma comunque da inserimento, la regia non è la sua caratteristica migliore... Fossati è proprio regista regista



Lui comunque non è mica un centrocampista offensivo eh, è un mediano. Volete sapere a chi assomiglia di più nella nostra rosa attuale? A Montolivo.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lui comunque non è mica un centrocampista offensivo eh, è un mediano. Volete sapere a chi assomiglia di più nella nostra rosa attuale? A Montolivo.



E' più rapido di Monto???


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lui comunque non è mica un centrocampista offensivo eh, è un mediano. Volete sapere a chi assomiglia di più nella nostra rosa attuale? A Montolivo.



Avrò visto male, d'altronde non l'ho potuto vedere per molto, meglio comunque, preferisco che sia un giocatore del genere


----------



## Clint Eastwood (28 Febbraio 2013)

Visto giocare, non è male ma non mi sembra già pronto prt essere uno di quegli acquisti fondamentali di cui si è parlato a piu' riprese. Se lo si prende è meglio, ma dopo aver portato uno di quelli che sappiamo.


----------



## Graxx (1 Marzo 2013)

caro clint io penso che se il Milan farà un acquisto importante economicamente lo farà solo per un difensore centrale...scordiamoci per esempio naingolann...verrano presi giovani e un grande difensore...


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> caro clint io penso che se il Milan farà un acquisto importante economicamente lo farà solo per un difensore centrale...scordiamoci per esempio naingolann...verrano presi giovani e un grande difensore...



Probabile o quantomeno dipende se e come riusciranno a far casso con le cessioni.Poi ci sono anche le occasioni,dipende come e quale mercati vai a valutare.


----------



## Graxx (1 Marzo 2013)

Certo se riuscissmo a qualificarci per la cl e riuscissimo a cedere tra i vari soprattutto robinho e mexes ingaggi compresi io penso che si potrebbe fare qualcosa di buono...ma alla fine penso ripeto a perin ogbonna e un centrale o di esperienza o di prospettiva e poi una mezz ala e un ala...tipo jorginho e weiss o cose simili..pensiero mio...


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2013)

Beh Ogbonna e Jorginho sarebbe ottimi colpi.In porta penso si possa fare qualcosa anche per Sommer del Basilea e a centrocampo dipende dalle oppurtunità,cioè spendere 20 mln per Nainggolan non so se ne valga la pena,ottimo giocatore per carità,ma non è che ti faccia fare un salto di qualità considerevole.A tal punto spende qualche mln in più e punti giocatori del calibro di Modric(in esubero dal Real,grandissima mezzala)ed altri che ti permetterebbero di un avere una metacampo di livello considerevole.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Marzo 2013)

Dipende tutto se ci andiamo in cl o no....


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' più rapido di Monto???



Jorginho non è un fulmine di guerra. Ma per il ruolo che interpreta conta poco questo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Avrò visto male, d'altronde non l'ho potuto vedere per molto, meglio comunque, preferisco che sia un giocatore del genere



Il Verona è una delle squadre per cui simpatizzo, quindi ho spesso occasione di vederla. Lui è un mediano con buoni piedi. Sale anche pochissimo tra l'altro, è un mediano a tutti gli effetti.


----------



## Graxx (1 Marzo 2013)

come mezz'ala di qualità\quantità andrebbe benissimo insomma con boateng mezz'ala offensiva...


----------



## 2515 (1 Marzo 2013)

Jorginho ho già detto la mia opinione, sarebbe un'ottima prima riserva di Montolivo oppure un centrale davanti alla difesa.
Fondamentalmente avere come prime riserve Saponara Cristante Jorginho nei ruoli di centrocampo, almeno all'inizio, è già un bel passo avanti rispetto a Nocerino Muntari Traoré, tanto secondo me l'anno prossimo Saponara si prenderà il ruolo da titolare facilmente, Cristante avrà le sue occasioni, Jorginho come Saponara, Montolivo verrà preservato maggiormente e un cambio servirà sempre.


----------



## Tobi (1 Marzo 2013)

è molto simile a verratti come tipologia di giocatore, buonissimo senso della posizione, fa lanci veramente molto precisi, bravo a fraseggiare e a dare i tempi alla squadra. Montolivo Saponara Cristante Jorginho Muntari De Jong Boateng sinceramente è un centrocampo ben assortito, poi se riuscissimo a comprare Naingolaan sarebbe veramente il massimo.
Tanto in linea di massima la base della squadra è gia delineata ed è molto interessante, con un acquisto in difesa e uno a centrocampo per me sarebbe un mercato da 8 pieno


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

Mi sbaglierò ma penso che sarà il vice De Jong e sostituirà Ambro, che magari rimarrà un'altra stagione ma solo per tenere unito lo spogliatoio.


----------



## 2515 (2 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mi sbaglierò ma penso che sarà il vice De Jong e sostituirà Ambro, che magari rimarrà un'altra stagione ma solo per tenere unito lo spogliatoio.



io dico di no, c'é un certo cristante da lanciare.


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

Cristante ha 18 anni, il prossimo anno è tanto se arriverà a 10 presenze.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Marzo 2013)

Intanto bisognerà capire il ruolo di Saponara (che inizierà a giocare qualche partita a gennaio). La politica del Milan è questa, prendi un giovane, lo fai ambientare e poi sarà a disposizione.
Con El, Niang e De Sci è stato fatto così. Salamon verso fine campionato giocherà.. Solo Balotelli poteva giocare subito, e infatti...

Jorginho, Obiang... finalmente dei nomi sensati. Basterebbero poi un portiere e un altro difensore giovane forte...


----------



## Schism75 (3 Marzo 2013)

Veramente ci sarebbe anche Baselli del cittadella come playmaker. Li prenderei tutti e due.


----------



## Graxx (3 Marzo 2013)

L'importante è non farsi prendere dalla "grande stagione" ritornando a fare scelte insensate...ci sono dei giocatori che vanno ceduti altri che invece si stanno meritando la conferma altri che sono importanti per lo spogliatoio...per il resto bisogna investire sempre in giovani di prospettiva anche se ci serve assolutamente come il pane un difensore centrale che con la sua imponenza e classe faccia crescere chi gli è affianco...


----------



## peppe75 (3 Marzo 2013)

dicono che l'abbiamo quasi preso....speriamo...


----------



## 2515 (3 Marzo 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> dicono che l'abbiamo quasi preso....speriamo...



fonte?


----------



## peppe75 (4 Marzo 2013)

più fonti lo dicono....è anche in possesso del passaporto italiano ...mi ricorda un "colpo" alla camonaresi della rube...ha sicuramente qualità....quanto ne abbiamo bisogno....!!!


----------



## Tobi (5 Marzo 2013)

Io credo che il giusto mix sia di avere giovani di talento, ma almeno 1 top player in ogni ruolo. In avanti abbiamo Balotelli, a centrocampo Montolivo che quest anno secondo me ha fatto il salto di qualità diventando appunto un campione, adesso ci manca 1 bel centrale difensivo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Marzo 2013)

Ieri ho visto Verona - Padova, giornata no per l'Hellas, ma non mi ha impressionato sinceramente. Farias invece è fortissimo, meglio di Ronaldo


----------



## Jino (5 Marzo 2013)

Farias si è forte, in serie B fa la differenza, in serie A credo sarebbe un giocatorino.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me è forte.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Marzo 2013)

Per la gds abbiamo raggiunto l'accordo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Marzo 2013)

* Stretta di mano con il Verona per l'estate: il centrocampista Jorginho vede il rossonero.*

Laudisa


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Marzo 2013)

Secondo la *Gazza*,nel caso di promozione dei gialloblù,il talento italo-brasiliano *rimarrà un altro anno* alla corte di Mandorlini.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Marzo 2013)

Non c'è pericolo, Mandorlini è un incapace razzista. Lo sta salvando Martinho...


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Marzo 2013)

Dici che l'anno venturo Mandorlini saluta Verona???


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Marzo 2013)

Spero che il Verona venga in A, esperienza in più per Jorginho e Calvano.


----------



## Frikez (6 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Spero che il Verona venga in A, esperienza in più per Jorginho e Calvano.



Calvano il prossimo anno giocherà da qualche parte in B.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Marzo 2013)

Giusto che rimanga in prestito un anno, non so quanto potrebbe dare da subito.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Marzo 2013)

Per me potrebbe esserci utile da subito...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (6 Marzo 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> caro clint io penso che se il Milan farà un acquisto importante economicamente lo farà solo per un difensore centrale...scordiamoci per esempio naingolann...verrano presi giovani e un grande difensore...



Galliani ha fatto capire che sarà sicuramente cosi come dici.
Ma fammici almeno sperare.
Per il salto di qualità sostanziale, l'acquisto del solo centrale difensivo non basta.


----------



## 2515 (6 Marzo 2013)

Per me verrà subito, abbiamo bisogno di qualità a centrocampo.


----------



## Jaqen (13 Marzo 2013)

Il Benfica si inserisce per Jorghino, il Milan stringerà per comprarlo. Di Marzio


----------



## Jino (13 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Per me verrà subito, abbiamo bisogno di qualità a centrocampo.



Guarda che il fatto che sia brasiliano non significa che abbia per forza i piedi buoni, anzi t'assicuro che una cosa che si nota del ragazzo non sono affatto i piedi buoni. Ha buoni piedi ma niente di favoloso, piuttosto è la sua capacità di lavorare su entrambe le fasi a renderlo interessante.


----------



## Milanscout (13 Marzo 2013)

Jino jorginho ha piedi molto buoni insieme a un ottima visione e alla classica fantasia brasiliana


----------



## robs91 (13 Marzo 2013)

Ci andrei cauto con tutti sti acquisti dalla serie b.
Secondo me in giro ci sono centrocampisti giovani, con prezzo accessibile, più talentuosi e forti di questo qui.


----------



## Tobi (13 Marzo 2013)

essere bravi in entrambe le fasi è una dote molto rara, qualità e quantità insieme, il calcio moderno è questo.. non ti puoi piu permettere di avere 2 giocatori solo tecnici e 1 che spezza il gioco.

Per me il centrocampo perfetto per noi sarebbe

Montolivo Verratti Strootman sicuramente non ai livelli del barcellona ma tra i primi 5 al mondo


----------



## Frikez (13 Marzo 2013)

Guardate che Jorginho di brasiliano ha poco o niente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Guardate che Jorginho di brasiliano ha poco o niente


Esatto, è un giocatore del vivaio veronese infatti.


----------



## Gnagnazio (13 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> essere bravi in entrambe le fasi è una dote molto rara, qualità e quantità insieme, il calcio moderno è questo.. non ti puoi piu permettere di avere 2 giocatori solo tecnici e 1 che spezza il gioco.
> 
> Per me il centrocampo perfetto per noi sarebbe
> 
> Montolivo Verratti Strootman sicuramente non ai livelli del barcellona ma tra i primi 5 al mondo



Strootman è innarivabile, troppe squadre inglesi su di lui (M.United, Arsenal etc). E non lo vedo scegliere una squadra italiana. 

Verratti costa troppo. Poi non lo vedo tornare subito in Italia. Sta giocando spesso in Francia.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



robs91 ha scritto:


> Ci andrei cauto con tutti sti acquisti dalla serie b.
> Secondo me in giro ci sono centrocampisti giovani, con prezzo accessibile, più talentuosi e forti di questo qui.



Quoto. 

Sto Jorginho è solo buono per fare la panchina. Ma per ti fare subito il salto di qualità in centrocampo. No.


----------



## Milanscout (13 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Guardate che Jorginho di brasiliano ha poco o niente



Di brasiliano ha la fantasia nell'assist e l'ha fatto vedere nelle poche volte in cui ha giocato dietro le punte


----------



## prd7 (13 Marzo 2013)

No. Serve altro a centrocampo.


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2013)

Mah, se speri di rinforzarti con gente presa dalla Serie B...


----------



## Frikez (13 Marzo 2013)

Milanscout ha scritto:


> Di brasiliano ha la fantasia nell'assist e l'ha fatto vedere nelle poche volte in cui ha giocato dietro le punte



Ha più fantasia Sgrigna 

Jorginho nella sua vita avrà fatto 4 assist se va bene.


----------



## Ale (13 Marzo 2013)

è quello che pensavo anche io. Adesso compriamo o dal genoa o giocatori della serie b.


----------



## Principe (13 Marzo 2013)

Allora anche saponara viene dalla serie b e posto guardando sempre e sembra avere ottime qualità tecniche quindi nn vedo cosa c'entra la serie b , specialmente se si tratta cmq di 20enni


----------



## Jino (13 Marzo 2013)

Milanscout ha scritto:


> Jino jorginho ha piedi molto buoni insieme a un ottima visione e alla classica fantasia brasiliana



Ma non scherziamo. Fantasia?! E' un ruba palloni che sta in mediana, non si butta neanche mai in avanti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Ha più fantasia Sgrigna
> 
> Jorginho nella sua vita avrà fatto 4 assist se va bene.



Appunto, veramente a volte basta un nome esotico per farti diventare automaticamente i piedi buoni e la fantasia nel cervello.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Principe ha scritto:


> Allora anche saponara viene dalla serie b e posto guardando sempre e sembra avere ottime qualità tecniche quindi nn vedo cosa c'entra la serie b , specialmente se si tratta cmq di 20enni



Diciamo che qualunque calciatore che arriva dalla serie B, tutt'altra categoria in tutti i sensi, ha bisogno di un periodo di adattamento, quindi credere che un giocatore che arriva dalla B sia pronto per fare bene nel Milan in serie A è un pò utopia. Poi certo, i casi ci sono sempre, ma in linea di massima serve tempo.


----------



## Tobi (13 Marzo 2013)

Busquets mica ha il senso dell'ultimo passaggio eppure ha i fondamentali utili per giocare nella squadra piu forte del mondo, cioè sa fare appoggi per i compagni vicini, un cambio di gioco lo sa fare e corre tantissimo. Nel nostro centrocampo mancano proprio i fondamentali prima ancora dei top player


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Marzo 2013)

*Ag Jorginho:"Con il benfica non c'è niente, il Milan sarebbe una grande occasione."*


----------



## Gnagnazio (13 Marzo 2013)

L'ho visto contro l'Inter sto Joginho nella partita di coppa Italia, e non mi ha convinto, invece è stato un altro centrocampista del verona che ha fatto buona impressine e si chiama *Armin Bačinovič*. E' forte, mi ricorda molto Daniele De Rossi.


----------



## Frikez (13 Marzo 2013)

Bacinovic, l'ex Palermo?


----------



## Milanscout (13 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo. Fantasia?! E' un ruba palloni che sta in mediana, non si butta neanche mai in avanti.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Non c'é bisogno di essere sarcastico io l'avro visto 10 volte quest'anno e la maggior parte delle volte trovava delle belle imbucate puoi avere una diversa opinione ma parlando così mi prendi in giro e non é che sia proprio il massio


----------



## Djici (13 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah, se speri di rinforzarti con gente presa dalla Serie B...



capisco quello che dici ma i giocatori forti ci sono dappertutto.
molti giocatori forti di ora hanno iniziato in b o in c.

certo non parlo di messi o ronaldo.

evra, il faraone, verratti sono i primi 3 nomi che mi vengono in mente quando si pensa alla serie b.
con questo non dico che con loro si punta alla champions ma non mi interessa troppo da dove viene il giocatore.
quello che mi interessa e il suo livello e se e giovane il suo potenziale.


----------



## Jino (13 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> L'ho visto contro l'Inter sto Joginho nella partita di coppa Italia, e non mi ha convinto, invece è stato un altro centrocampista del verona che ha fatto buona impressine e si chiama *Armin Bačinovič*. E' forte, mi ricorda molto Daniele De Rossi.



Bacinovic? Il malato immaginario? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Milanscout ha scritto:


> Non c'é bisogno di essere sarcastico io l'avro visto 10 volte quest'anno e la maggior parte delle volte trovava delle belle imbucate puoi avere una diversa opinione ma parlando così mi prendi in giro e non é che sia proprio il massio



Non ero sarcastico, ero serissimo. Dire che Jorginho ha tecnica da vendere e fantasia significa, con tutto il rispetto, non averlo ben inquadrato.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Marzo 2013)

vedendolo giocare,somiglia molto a Verratti,anche se ha indubbiamente fantasia in meno,ma in compenso ha delle ottime doti da "mediano" e credo che anche tatticamente sia migliore del pescarese,è più ordinato in campo almeno a prima impressione,ma non aspettatevi lanci di 40 metri in profondità per l'attaccante di turno è una cosa che non ha nelle corde(per ora) ma che capiterà sporadicamente,fatto sta che piuttosto che spendere 15 milioni per Verratti preferisco spenderne 7-8 per lui,perchè come tipologia di giocatore siamo li,anche se con caratteristiche diverse


----------



## Jino (14 Marzo 2013)

Verratti è di tutt'altra caratura rispetto a Jorginho, in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> L'ho visto contro l'Inter sto Joginho nella partita di coppa Italia, e non mi ha convinto, invece è stato un altro centrocampista del verona che ha fatto buona impressine e si chiama *Armin Bačinovič*. E' forte, mi ricorda molto Daniele De Rossi.


Bacinovic giocò già una grande metà di campionato con Ilicic, poi il primo è finito al Verona in serie B e il secondo non si è confermato.


----------



## Frikez (14 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bacinovic giocò già una grande metà di campionato con Ilicic, poi il primo è finito al Verona in serie B e il secondo non si è confermato.



Il prossimo anno uno sarà in serie A e l'altro scenderà in B 

Comunque Verratti sarebbe da prendere tutta la vita, anche a 20 milioni..purtroppo non faranno mai un investimento del genere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Il prossimo anno uno sarà in serie A e l'altro scenderà in B*
> 
> Comunque Verratti sarebbe da prendere tutta la vita, anche a 20 milioni..purtroppo non faranno mai un investimento del genere.


Vero  insomma, mezze ***** 

ps [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ma se io con seg.a intendessi l'utensile del falegname ?


----------



## Frikez (14 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vero  insomma, mezze *****
> 
> ps [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ma se io con seg.a intendessi l'utensile del falegname ?



E con pippa lo strumento per fumare? 

Oh wait, non è censurato


----------



## Milanscout (14 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bacinovic? Il malato immaginario?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


 






Jorginho é un verratti più mediano ma la tecnica ce l'ha i passaggi filtranti li trova non come pirlo ma li trova quindi non mi sembra di aver detto chissa cosa di sbagliato


----------



## Gnagnazio (14 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Verratti è di tutt'altra caratura rispetto a Jorginho, in tutti i sensi.



Quoto

Sto Jorginho non l'ho visto fare tutte le giocate da fuoriclasse di Verratti.


----------



## pennyhill (14 Marzo 2013)

Ricordo che quando Bacinovic passò al Verona uscì un articolo su skysports, dove lo sloveno diceva di non pensare più all'interessamento di Chelsea e Manchester United.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Quoto
> 
> Sto Jorginho non l'ho visto fare tutte le giocate da fuoriclasse di Verratti.



e chi ha detto il contrario? Ho detto solo che hanno lo stesso stile di gioco anche se come tipologia di giocatore sono diversi,jorginho è più un mediano anche se è capace una partita ogni 10 di farti un lancio o un filtrante,verratti gioca nella stessa posizione ma è un regista appunto,ha la mente da fantasista anche se è comunque bravo a rubare palloni,ma non come jorginho,è questo che volevo dire.


----------



## Frikez (14 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ricordo che quando Bacinovic passò al Verona uscì un articolo su skysports, dove lo sloveno diceva di non pensare più all'interessamento di Chelsea e Manchester United.



Modesto il ragazzo


----------



## 2515 (14 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Quoto
> 
> Sto Jorginho non l'ho visto fare tutte le giocate da fuoriclasse di Verratti.



Se mi permetti, giocare con Insigne e Immobile è molto più facile.


----------



## Jino (14 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Se mi permetti, giocare con Insigne e Immobile è molto più facile.



Il Verona ha una squadra da serie A, non scherziamo. Jorginho gioca in una signora squadra, che se non si specchiasse cosi tanto sarebbe già in A con largo anticipo.


----------



## pennyhill (14 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Se mi permetti, giocare con Insigne e Immobile è molto più facile.



Se proprio vuoi fare un discorso di questo genere, citerei Zeman, con i tagli delle punte che facilitano le verticalizzazioni. Perché Cacia, è uno dei centravanti più forti della serie B, e non da oggi.
Se io vado nel topic di Saponara, dopo che ha fatto un paio di assist e scrivo che è molto più facile giocando con Tavano e Maccarone (vecchiotti ma per la B è tanta roba) scommetto che mi mandate a quel paese.


----------



## The P (14 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non ero sarcastico, ero serissimo. Dire che Jorginho ha tecnica da vendere e fantasia significa, con tutto il rispetto, non averlo ben inquadrato.



Beh Jino, ok sulla fantasia. Infatti aveva iniziato trequartista e poi è stato arretrato. Però sulla tecnica dai... non è che ci stanno molti centrocampisti in Italia con questa tecnica. Tecnicamente è bravo, ottimi piedi, ottimi fondamentali. Non bravissimo nel lancio lungo, ma molto bravo nello stretto. Direi che nel Barsà ci starebbe benissimo per il loro tipo di gioco


----------



## 2515 (14 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Se proprio vuoi fare un discorso di questo genere, citerei Zeman, con i tagli delle punte che facilitano le verticalizzazioni. Perché Cacia, è uno dei centravanti più forti della serie B, e non da oggi.
> Se io vado nel topic di Saponara, dopo che ha fatto un paio di assist e scrivo che è molto più facile giocando con Tavano e Maccarone (vecchiotti ma per la B è tanta roba) scommetto che mi mandate a quel paese.



Maccarone ha fatto il primo gol poco tempo fa e su assist di saponara mi pare eh, chiamalo tanta roba..
Cacia? L'ho visto al Padova, mio fratello lo ammazzerebbe visto che da noi si mangiava il quadruplo dei gol che adesso non sbaglia quasi mai.


----------



## pennyhill (14 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Maccarone ha fatto il primo gol poco tempo fa e su assist di saponara mi pare eh, chiamalo tanta roba..
> Cacia? L'ho visto al Padova, mio fratello lo ammazzerebbe visto che da noi si mangiava il quadruplo dei gol che adesso non sbaglia quasi mai.



Devi sempre valutare il contesto, Maccarone è uno che tra Serie A e Premier League ha fatto 70 gol, ha giocato e segnato in Europa (Champions e Uefa), ha giocato in nazionale. Ripeto, è evidentemente vecchiotto, ma se sta bene per la B è tanta roba, come Cacia. 
Se togli a Immobile la stagione con Zeman, i suoi numeri diventano drammatici per un attaccante.


----------



## 2515 (14 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Devi sempre valutare il contesto, Maccarone è uno che tra Serie A e Premier League ha fatto 70 gol, ha giocato e segnato in Europa (Champions e Uefa), ha giocato in nazionale. Ripeto, è evidentemente vecchiotto, ma se sta bene per la B è tanta roba, come Cacia.
> Se togli a Immobile la stagione con Zeman, i suoi numeri diventano drammatici per un attaccante.



Sì ma per la B immobile era comunque tanta roba, senza contare che ha il doppio del fiato che può avere maccarone. Pure Inzaghi se sta bene in B ti fa arrivare l'Ascoli ai playoff se gli metti un buon assist man vicino. Sta cosa del "se sta bene" è semplicemente esagerata. Maccarone ha fatto allegramente schifo ai tempi precedenti alla discesa di carriera in B, poi che sia stato un buon attaccante prima è indubbio, ma non è arrivato in B né fresco né in salute straripante.


----------



## pennyhill (14 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Sì ma per la B immobile era comunque tanta roba, senza contare che ha il doppio del fiato che può avere maccarone. Pure Inzaghi se sta bene in B ti fa arrivare l'Ascoli ai playoff se gli metti un buon assist man vicino. Sta cosa del "se sta bene" è semplicemente esagerata. Maccarone ha fatto allegramente schifo ai tempi precedenti alla discesa di carriera in B, poi che sia stato un buon attaccante prima è indubbio, ma non è arrivato in B né fresco né in salute straripante.



E ci credo che aveva fatto allegramente schifo il buon Maccarone, è stato solo un buon giocatore, con mezzi tecnici e fisici normali, che dopo i 30 ha avuto un calo ovvio. Scendendo di categoria, in un campionato dove il livello è sicuramente più basso, può ancora dire la sua, è semplice, magari l'anno prossimo non sarà più buono per la B e andrà in Lega Pro, e farà la differenza lì. 
La mia comunque era una _boutade_, perché se tu mi dici che per Verratti era tutto molto più semplice perché giocava con Insigne (al primo campionato di B) e Immobile (che era una riserva), perché Saponara non può trovare vantaggio dal giocare con due califfi come Maccarone e Tavano? È ovvio che anche i due vecchietti beneficiano delle qualità di Saponara.


----------



## Jino (15 Marzo 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Beh Jino, ok sulla fantasia. Infatti aveva iniziato trequartista e poi è stato arretrato. Però sulla tecnica dai... non è che ci stanno molti centrocampisti in Italia con questa tecnica. Tecnicamente è bravo, ottimi piedi, ottimi fondamentali. Non bravissimo nel lancio lungo, ma molto bravo nello stretto. Direi che nel Barsà ci starebbe benissimo per il loro tipo di gioco



Un conto è dire che ha una buona tecnica, concordo. Ma dire che la sua dote principale sia la tecnica, beh perdonami ma non lo si è visto abbastanza. 
Il Barca uno cosi non se lo fila nemmeno, sinceramente


----------



## Tobi (15 Marzo 2013)

sono sicuro che se lo trattasse in questo momento la Juve, o il Psg o qualche big inglese saremmo qui a dire:

Ecco i giovani potenzialmente forti mai che li trattiamo noi, ci stiamo facendo sfuggire un talento, prima Verratti e ora questo, Vergogna


----------



## Milanscout (15 Marzo 2013)

Oggi lo sto seguendo con attenzione e confermo ciò che dico jorginho uno dei migliori insieme a Martinho . Non sbaglia un passaggio, sa sempre dove passarla in anticipo, lanci di 40 m col sinistro perfetti e tanta tanta interdizione io stravedo per lui le potenzialità ce le ha tutte


----------



## Tobi (15 Marzo 2013)

ma infatti è un giocatore molto talentuoso. Poi non è che abbiamo la bacchetta magica per dire se diventerà un top player, ma almeno è un giocatore dal profilo interessante: Giovane,Ottima Visione,bravissimo ad interdire,tecnicamente valido. Ha i fondamentali che servono ad un centrocampista. 
Vi devo ricordare che abbiamo in rosa elementi che non sanno fare nemmeno 1 passaggio a 4 metri?


----------



## Frikez (15 Marzo 2013)

Ma Jorginho, Saponara, Salamon e compagnia vanno bene, nessuno si sta lamentando di questi acquisti, il problema è che ci serve gente già pronta, in grado di farci fare il salto di qualità.


----------



## Tobi (15 Marzo 2013)

Arrivera anche quello. Fidatevi


----------



## Milanscout (15 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma Jorginho, Saponara, Salamon e compagnia vanno bene, nessuno si sta lamentando di questi acquisti, il problema è che ci serve gente già pronta, in grado di farci fare il salto di qualità.



Arriverà in difesa a centrocampo non credo verranno dei top al max un giocatore di ottimo livello che può migliorare ancora come Kucka


----------



## Gnagnazio (15 Marzo 2013)

Prima di tutto prendiamo un Felipe Anderson, poi puntiamo su sto jorginho.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma Jorginho, Saponara, Salamon e compagnia vanno bene, nessuno si sta lamentando di questi acquisti, il problema è che ci serve gente già pronta, in grado di farci fare il salto di qualità.



Esatto. Deve essere un mix tra giovanni di prospettiva e talenti affermatti.

Puntare su Saponara o jorginho, senza un Strootman o un Felipe Anderson sarebbe rischioso.


----------



## Milanscout (15 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto prendiamo un Felipe Anderson, poi puntiamo su sto jorginho.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



E anderson é pronto? Ha fatto solo 2 campionati in brasile e neanche sempre titolare


----------



## Frikez (15 Marzo 2013)

Milanscout ha scritto:


> Arriverà in difesa a centrocampo non credo verranno dei top al max un giocatore di ottimo livello che può migliorare ancora come Kucka



Il giorno in cui capiranno che le partite si vincono a centrocampo sarà sempre tardi, le grosse cifre le spendono solo per l'attacco bah.


----------



## Milanscout (15 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il giorno in cui capiranno che le partite si vincono a centrocampo sarà sempre tardi, le grosse cifre le spendono solo per l'attacco bah.



Verissimo...


----------



## Gnagnazio (15 Marzo 2013)

Milanscout ha scritto:


> E anderson é pronto? Ha fatto solo 2 campionati in brasile e neanche sempre titolare



Non scherziamo.
Rispetto a Jorginho, Felipe Anderson è già di un altra categoria. Basta guardare i suoi video per capirlo. Ti fa assist con passagi in profondità da fuoriclasse. Ha una tecnica pazzesca, ha una visione di gioco incredibile. Lui ha già tutto. Per me F.Anderson sarebbe l'erede di Seedorf.


----------



## Milanscout (16 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo.
> Rispetto a Jorginho, Felipe Anderson è già di un altra categoria. *Basta guardare i suoi video per capirlo*. Ti fa assist con passagi in profondità da fuoriclasse. Ha una tecnica pazzesca, ha una visione di gioco incredibile. Lui ha già tutto. Per me F.Anderson sarebbe l'erede di Seedorf.



Non potevi dire cosa peggiore... Prima di tutto Anderson é un trequartista di ruolo tipico brasiliano e se guardi le partite vedrai che a dispetto di Jorginho é molto discontinuo infatti a volte non lo vedi per tutta la partita, a volte fa una scintilla e decide la partita con un colpo, se mi dici chi vuoi tra Anderson e Jorginho anche io dico Felipe ma solo perché ci manca quel tipo di giocatore sulla trequarti ma per questo modulo prefrisco Jorginho ( ammeno che non lo adatti a mezz'ala )


----------



## Gnagnazio (16 Marzo 2013)

Milanscout ha scritto:


> Non potevi dire cosa peggiore... Prima di tutto Anderson é un trequartista di ruolo tipico brasiliano e se guardi le partite vedrai che a dispetto di Jorginho é molto discontinuo infatti a volte non lo vedi per tutta la partita, a volte fa una scintilla e decide la partita con un colpo, se mi dici chi vuoi tra Anderson e Jorginho anche io dico Felipe ma solo perché ci manca quel tipo di giocatore sulla trequarti ma per questo modulo prefrisco Jorginho ( ammeno che non lo adatti a mezz'ala )



Anderson e' una delle più grande promesse del calcio brasiliano. Sicuramente a 19 anni non puo essere già continuo. Ma lui fa cose che raramente si vede a quest'età. Fa gol da cinateca, passagi filtranti, piedi buoni. E non ha ancorà 20 anni. Per me, sarebbe il colpone. E lo ripeto sarebbe il perfetto erede di Seedorf.

Jorginho è lontanissimo di Anderson. Anderson è un colpo sicuro. Jorginho è tutto da vedere.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Marzo 2013)

Ho visto la partita ieri sera... Non è niente di che sto giorgino!!! tutto il lavoro lo fa Halfredson nel verona


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Marzo 2013)

Milanscout ha scritto:


> Arriverà in difesa a centrocampo non credo verranno dei top al max un giocatore di ottimo livello che può migliorare ancora come Kucka



In difesa puoi anche comprare i nuovi Baresi e Nesta ma con l'attuale centrocampo non si va da nessuna parte.
va bene i giovani promettenti, tanto degli 8 centrocampisti attuali confermerei solo Montolivo e Boateng se motivato,
pertanto ok 4 giovani premesse ma servono 2 top


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Marzo 2013)

Se prendiamo Kucka, serve un campione... non giorgino


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ho visto la partita ieri sera... Non è niente di che sto giorgino!!! tutto il lavoro lo fa Halfredson nel verona



Halfred è il leader, il regista del centrocampo del Verona. E' lui il giocatore tecnico della squadra clivense. Jorginho è un mediano che ruba palloni e con la sua discreta tecnica fa ripartire l'azione. Non è certo il brasiliano che fa gioco a Verona.


----------



## runner (16 Marzo 2013)

a questo punto mi sbilancio dicendo che lui con Cristante rinnoverebbero in maniera ottima il nostro centrocampo


----------



## Frikez (16 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Arrivera anche quello. Fidatevi



Mhm dubito, con Kucka e Jorginho più l'inserimento in prima squadra di Cristante siamo già in troppi..considerando che per 3 posti abbiamo Montolivo, De Jong, Ambrosini, Flamini e Nocerino più Boateng. Traorè non lo conto e difficilmente se ne andranno altri, magari Flamini non rinnova.


----------



## The P (16 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mhm dubito, con Kucka e Jorginho più l'inserimento in prima squadra di Cristante siamo già in troppi..considerando che per 3 posti abbiamo Montolivo, De Jong, Ambrosini, Flamini e Nocerino più Boateng. Traorè non lo conto e difficilmente se ne andranno altri, magari Flamini non rinnova.



Non mi voglio illudere, ma Kucka ha smentito l'accordo con il Milan e Di Marcio ha detto che Nainggollan è stato avvistato spesso a Milano in quest'ultimo periodo. Magari va all'Inter.
Certo Kucka per me ha ottimo potenziale, ma il belga è davvero devastante a centrocampo.


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mhm dubito, con Kucka e Jorginho più l'inserimento in prima squadra di Cristante siamo già in troppi..considerando che per 3 posti abbiamo Montolivo, De Jong, Ambrosini, Flamini e Nocerino più Boateng. Traorè non lo conto e difficilmente se ne andranno altri, magari Flamini non rinnova.



Noce va via di sicuro, Ambro se rinnova avrà un ruolo di uomo spogliatoio e niente più, e per me Boateng lo vendiamo per finanziare la campagna acquisti.


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2013)

Naingollan è un giocatore di grande levatura, lui sarebbe da prendere.


----------



## Frikez (16 Marzo 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Non mi voglio illudere, ma Kucka ha smentito l'accordo con il Milan e Di Marcio ha detto che Nainggollan è stato avvistato spesso a Milano in quest'ultimo periodo. Magari va all'Inter.
> Certo Kucka per me ha ottimo potenziale, ma il belga è davvero devastante a centrocampo.



Dici che Nainggolan va all'Inter? Comunque in generale preferirei Strootman però so che è improbabile un suo arrivo quindi ben venga il belga.



Albijol ha scritto:


> Noce va via di sicuro, Ambro se rinnova avrà un ruolo di uomo spogliatoio e niente più, e per me Boateng lo vendiamo per finanziare la campagna acquisti.



Per Boateng vediamo, non ho proprio idea se rimarrà o meno..Nocerino se ne va solo se trova qualcuno disposto a dargli il suo bel milioncino e mezzo e in Italia ci sono poche squadre disposte a garantirgli quei soldi, forse giusto il Napoli.


----------



## Milanscout (16 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Halfred è il leader, il regista del centrocampo del Verona. E' lui il giocatore tecnico della squadra clivense. Jorginho è un mediano che ruba palloni e con la sua discreta tecnica fa ripartire l'azione. Non è certo il brasiliano che fa gioco a Verona.


Halfredson é il leader carismatico ma Jorginho é il mediano di rottura che fa gioco dovessi trovare un giocatore che gli assomiglia nelle caratteristiche é Xabi alonso grande interditura e ottima tecnica e visione


----------



## The P (16 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] non so, ma se è vero che noi siamo forti su Kucka e che il belga è stato avvistato spesso a Milano può essere.

Certo che se Kucka costa davvero 10mln aggiungerei qualcosina e prenderei Nainggollan. Mi sembra più forte.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Marzo 2013)

La campagna acquisti sarà finanziata da Nocerino, Antonini, Emanuelson, sul risparmio di qualche ingaggio e penso anche da Pazzini.


Boateng è parte del progetto ,non se ne andrà, anche perchè poi per un sostituto all'altezza devi svenarti e poi servirebbe comunque un altro centrocampista ancora.


----------



## Frikez (16 Marzo 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Certo che se Kucka costa davvero 10mln aggiungerei qualcosina e prenderei Nainggollan. Mi sembra più forte.



Pure io ovviamente, però con Preziosi puoi tranquillamente fare questi affari inserendo giovani in comproprietà mentre Cellino non ti regala i giocatori..guarda Astori che sembrava sul punto di trasferirsi in Russia per 15 milioni e poi è saltato tutto per colpa di Cellino.



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La campagna acquisti sarà finanziata da Nocerino, Antonini, Emanuelson, sul risparmio di qualche ingaggio e penso anche da Pazzini.



Soldoni quindi 

A confronto la campagna acquisti del Barca sarà poca roba


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> @Frikez non so, ma se è vero che noi siamo forti su Kucka e che il belga è stato avvistato spesso a Milano può essere.
> 
> Certo che se Kucka costa davvero 10mln aggiungerei qualcosina e prenderei Nainggollan. Mi sembra più forte.



Naingollan è un giocatore da doppia fase, un giocatore di ritmo e intensità. E' un grandissimo giocatore, per me di caratura internazionale di già.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Milanscout ha scritto:


> Halfredson é il leader carismatico ma Jorginho é il mediano di rottura che fa gioco dovessi trovare un giocatore che gli assomiglia nelle caratteristiche é Xabi alonso grande interditura e ottima tecnica e visione



Come collocazione in campo si, il ruolo è quello di Xabi. Ma come caratteristiche ad oggi no, Alonso ha tempi di gioco, Jorginho secondo me no.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La campagna acquisti sarà finanziata da Nocerino, Antonini, Emanuelson, sul risparmio di qualche ingaggio e penso anche da Pazzini.
> 
> 
> Boateng è parte del progetto ,non se ne andrà, anche perchè poi per un sostituto all'altezza devi svenarti e poi servirebbe comunque un altro centrocampista ancora.



Secondo me Pazzini non se ne va.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Marzo 2013)

Per quei soldi, come detto sopra, prendo Nainggolan


----------



## MisterBet (16 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La campagna acquisti sarà finanziata da Nocerino, Antonini, Emanuelson, sul risparmio di qualche ingaggio e penso anche da Pazzini.
> 
> 
> Boateng è parte del progetto ,non se ne andrà, anche perchè poi per un sostituto all'altezza devi svenarti e poi servirebbe comunque un altro centrocampista ancora.



Anche Robinho và dai...


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Soldoni quindi
> 
> A confronto la campagna acquisti del Barca sarà poca roba



Che ce vuoi fa, un paio di ritocchi fatti bene ( Un centrale e un centrocampista di qualità ) e torniamo ad alto livello.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



MisterBet ha scritto:


> Anche Robinho và dai...



I soldi di Robinho penso siano già stati spesi per Mario, ovvio che va

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Secondo me Pazzini non se ne va.



Visto il numero di gol è probabile che qualche offerta buona arrivi, con l'età che ha secondo me ci pensano bene prima di rifiutare


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Che ce vuoi fa, un paio di ritocchi fatti bene ( Un centrale e un centrocampista di qualità ) e torniamo ad alto livello.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Anche se ha fatto tanti gol credo solo squadre di livello inferiore al Milan si interessino di lui, di fatto sono squadre che non si possono permettere l'ingaggio di Gianpaolo. 

Ergo credo proprio che se Pazzini parte è perchè lo decide il Milan ed io non credo il Milan se ne voglia privare, sa bene che nel corso di una stagione uno come lui serve.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Anche se ha fatto tanti gol credo solo squadre di livello inferiore al Milan si interessino di lui, di fatto sono squadre che non si possono permettere l'ingaggio di Gianpaolo.
> 
> Ergo credo proprio che se Pazzini parte è perchè lo decide il Milan ed io non credo il Milan se ne voglia privare, sa bene che nel corso di una stagione uno come lui serve.


Secondo me da Russia e Premier può arrivare qualcosa, o magari anche dal Monaco, e li pagarno bene


----------



## pennyhill (16 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Secondo me da Russia e Premier può arrivare qualcosa, o magari anche dal Monaco, e li pagarno bene



E lì dovrebbe essere il giocatore a fare delle valutazioni, perché comunque non gli arriveranno certamente da grossi club, considerando l’età. Ha comunque un contratto sicuro con il Milan per altri due anni, quali sono le sue priorità? 
Perchè lo sappiamo tutti che a Milanello si sta bene.


----------



## el_gaucho (17 Marzo 2013)

Probabilmente il futuro di pazzini decidera' anche su quello di zaza. Se pazzini rimane allora lui e' probabile che vada alla juve


----------



## 2515 (17 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Anche se ha fatto tanti gol credo solo squadre di livello inferiore al Milan si interessino di lui, di fatto sono squadre che non si possono permettere l'ingaggio di Gianpaolo.
> 
> Ergo credo proprio che se Pazzini parte è perchè lo decide il Milan ed io non credo il Milan se ne voglia privare, sa bene che nel corso di una stagione uno come lui serve.



La Roma potrebbe benissimo fare un'offerta, anche perché Osvaldo ormai non da affidabilità e per il progetto che ha la roma uno come pazzini serve come il pane visto che non hanno un centravanti serio, Destro deve ancora dare prova della sua applicazione seria in modo costante.

Io prenderei Zaza, milanista, prenderebbe molto meno di pazzini e non farebbe storie a fare la prima riserva di balotelli. Pazzini ci può fruttare bei soldi da investire a centrocampo.


----------



## Gnagnazio (17 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Naingollan è un giocatore di grande levatura, lui sarebbe da prendere.



Naiggolan è forte ma non è questo tipo di giocatore che manca al Milan. Non ti farà questo salto di qualità.


----------



## 2515 (17 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Naiggolan è forte ma non è questo tipo di giocatore che manca al Milan. Non ti farà questo salto di qualità.



è proprio il tipo di giocatore che ci manca invece, quello che fa entrambe le fasi e corre come un treno pur avendo buoni piedi ci manca terribilmente, boateng non lo sa fare, nocerino e flamini neppure, il secondo di questi ultimi è utile in recupero palla ma lentissimo in zona gol e impreciso, idem muntari. Nainggolan ci farebbe fare un grosso salto qualitativo, chiaro che ci serve anche il regista centrale, ma nainggolan sarebbe tantissima roba.


----------



## Graxx (17 Marzo 2013)

Naingolann costa troppo...se riuscissimo però a prenderlo per 8mln più nocerino non sarebbe male...ma non penso nocerino vada al cagliari...


----------



## peppe75 (17 Marzo 2013)

abbiamo bisogno come il pane di qualità in mezzo al campo...basta con mediani visto che abbiamo preso anche Kucka! abbiamo il solo Montolivo e forse Boa ma....altri....quindi tutti i giocatori con piedi buoni sono ben accetti...poi questo è anche un brasiliano!


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Naiggolan è forte ma non è questo tipo di giocatore che manca al Milan. Non ti farà questo salto di qualità.



Naingo al posto di Flamini/Muntari/Ambrosini e il salto di qualità lo facciamo eccome.


----------



## Gnagnazio (17 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> è proprio il tipo di giocatore che ci manca invece, quello che fa entrambe le fasi e corre come un treno pur avendo buoni piedi ci manca terribilmente, boateng non lo sa fare, nocerino e flamini neppure, il secondo di questi ultimi è utile in recupero palla ma lentissimo in zona gol e impreciso, idem muntari. Nainggolan ci farebbe fare un grosso salto qualitativo, chiaro che ci serve anche il regista centrale, ma nainggolan sarebbe tantissima roba.



Da quando Seedorf ha lasciato la squadra, Il Milan si è ridotto notevolmente in centrocampo. Al Milan, manca GRAVAMENTE questo tipo di giocatore. Un playmaker PURO. 
Non una mezz'ala, non uno mediano, non un interditore. Di questi giocatori ne abbiamo già troppi.

Poi lo ripeto, Naingollan non ti farà il salto di qualità perche non è il suo gioco.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Albijol ha scritto:


> Naingo al posto di Flamini/Muntari/Ambrosini e il salto di qualità lo facciamo eccome.



Il Milan ha già DeJong e Nocerino senza parlare di Emmanuelson in prestito. Spendere cash per Naingollan non serve.


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Da quando Seedorf ha lasciato la squadra, Il Milan si è ridotto notevolmente in centrocampo. Al Milan, manca GRAVAMENTE questo tipo di giocatore. Un playmaker PURO.
> Non una mezz'ala, non uno mediano, non un interditore. Di questi giocatori ne abbiamo già troppi.



Guarda che mezzala significa solo il centrocampista sinistro/destro in un centrocampo a tre. Praticamente Xavi e Iniesta (quando non gioca in attacco). Poi può essere un mediano, un incursore, un playmaker, un interditore...sempre mezz'ala resta.


----------



## 2515 (17 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Da quando Seedorf ha lasciato la squadra, Il Milan si è ridotto notevolmente in centrocampo. Al Milan, manca GRAVAMENTE questo tipo di giocatore. Un playmaker PURO.
> Non una mezz'ala, non uno mediano, non un interditore. Di questi giocatori ne abbiamo già troppi.
> 
> Poi lo ripeto, Naingollan non ti farà il salto di qualità perche non è il suo gioco.
> ...



Il tuo ragionamento è INUTILE. Che senso c'é? Nocerino Emanuelson e De Jong nel ruolo di mezzala FANNO SCHIFO, Nainggolan in confronto è un fenomeno. Non è essendo pieni di giocatori da schifo in un ruolo che quel ruolo è sistemato. Nainggolan a noi serve enormemente, la sua sola presenza in campo rende il Cagliari 10 volte più forte a centrocampo.


----------



## Gnagnazio (17 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Il tuo ragionamento è INUTILE. Che senso c'é? Nocerino Emanuelson e De Jong nel ruolo di mezzala FANNO SCHIFO, Nainggolan in confronto è un fenomeno. Non è essendo pieni di giocatori da schifo in un ruolo che quel ruolo è sistemato. Nainggolan a noi serve enormemente, la sua sola presenza in campo rende il Cagliari 10 volte più forte a centrocampo.



Il mio ragionamento è molto semplice, al Milan manca un playmaker. Non un mediano o un mezzala. Ne abbiamo già. Naingollan non ti farà il salto di qualità. Prendiamo Naingollan e il discorso non cambierà. Perche Naingollan non è un Seedorf. Al Milan ci vuole qualità.


----------



## Gnagnazio (17 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Guarda che mezzala significa solo il centrocampista sinistro/destro in un centrocampo a tre. Praticamente Xavi e Iniesta (quando non gioca in attacco). Poi può essere un mediano, un incursore, un playmaker, un interditore...sempre mezz'ala resta.



Naingollan ha niente da vedere con le caratteristiche di Xavi e Iniesta. 
Non importa dove gioca, è solo questione di caratteristiche. Seedorf ha giocato ovunque ma le sue caratteristiche non cambiano. 

Al Milan voglio un giocatore con le caratteristiche di Seedorf. Naingollan non ha queste caratteristiche.


----------



## 2515 (17 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Naingollan ha niente da vedere con le caratteristiche di Xavi e Iniesta.
> Non importa dove gioca, è solo questione di caratteristiche. Seedorf ha giocato ovunque ma le sue caratteristiche non cambiano.
> 
> Al Milan voglio un giocatore con le caratteristiche di Seedorf. Naingollan non ha queste caratteristiche.



Il MIlan di ancelotti senza gattuso non avrebbe vinto manco una champions e spero che tu questo lo sappia, a noi manca anche quel tipo di giocatore. Nainggolan però fa bene entrambe le fasi ed è un treno con buoni piedi, a noi mancano un gattuso e un seedorf? Ok, ma dobbiamo averli entrambi, sennò il salto qualitativo te lo sogni.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Il mio ragionamento è molto semplice, al Milan manca un playmaker. Non un mediano o un mezzala. Ne abbiamo già. Naingollan non ti farà il salto di qualità. Prendiamo Naingollan e il discorso non cambierà. Perche Naingollan non è un Seedorf. Al Milan ci vuole qualità.



Credo che abbiate ragione tutte e 2
Nainggolan a questa squadra farebbe fare un salto qualitativo enorme però poi serve anche un regista di qualita ancora superiori

insomma se compariamo il centrocampo del vecchio milan
Nainggolan sostituisce Gattuso, Montolivo sostituisce Pirlo, manca il sostituto di Seedorf
cioè un centrocampista molto tecnico ma capace anche di coprire la sua zona


----------



## Gnagnazio (17 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Il MIlan di ancelotti senza gattuso non avrebbe vinto manco una champions e spero che tu questo lo sappia, a noi manca anche quel tipo di giocatore. Nainggolan però fa bene entrambe le fasi ed è un treno con buoni piedi, a noi mancano un gattuso e un seedorf? Ok, ma dobbiamo averli entrambi, sennò il salto qualitativo te lo sogni.



Non dico il contrario. 
Ma e' l'arrivo dei Seedorf, Rui Costa e Pirlo che ha cambiato radicalemente il gioco della squadra. 

E questo Milan è già ampiamente coperto di giocatori difensivi : Nocerino, Muntari, Dejong, Flamini, Traoré. Senza parlare di Emmanuelson, Boateng che possono giocare da mezzala.

A questo Milan manca gravamente un playmaker in centrocampo. Uno che sa come gestire la palla in centrocampo e dare assist filtranti.


----------



## Tobi (17 Marzo 2013)

Ragazzi un naingolaan servirebbe come il pane ma a questo punto avendo preso kucka credo che il belga non arriva, felipe anderson, eriksen, draxler ci vorrebbe uno di questi


----------



## robs91 (17 Marzo 2013)

Più vedo giocare Naingolaan e più non capisco queste lodi sperticate.Buon giocatore ma non spenderei mai 15-20 milioni di euro.
In sostanza concordo con il ragionamento di Gnagnazio.Vanno bene i Jorginho,Kucka,Naingolaan ma serve qualcuno che accenda la luce, che inventi per le punte.


----------



## Tobi (17 Marzo 2013)

Si ma infatti naingolaan a questo punto con l arrivo di kucka non é piu una necessita, ora ci serve un playmaker


----------



## Djici (17 Marzo 2013)

ci sono pocchissime mezzale che hanno le carateristiche del primo seedorf.
io vorrei vedere saponara in quel ruolo.
ci vuole qualcuno di tecnicamente forte ma anche dinamico e buono tatticamente.
insomma e difficile trovarlo.

ragja e buonissimo ma con il primo seedorf non centra nulla.
io mi sarei tenuto AQUILANI.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi un naingolaan servirebbe come il pane ma a questo punto avendo preso kucka credo che il belga non arriva, felipe anderson, eriksen, draxler ci vorrebbe uno di questi


Anche Wijnaldum o Belhanda andrebbero bene. Preferisco sinceramente prendere un giocatore non brasiliano. Francamente mi sono stancato di questi brasiliani che durano un paio d'anni e poi sono da rottamare perchè mentalmente staccano la spina. 

Mi piacerebbe tantissimo uno tra Eriksen e Clasie. Il primo più con caratteristiche da mezz'ala - trequartista (migliore nel dribbling e nell'ultimo passaggio), il secondo più mediano e abile nel lancio lungo (caratteristiche più come Pirlo-Verratti, anche se lui è più dinamico dei due italiani). Eriksen tra l'altro è ancora accessibile, perchè in scadenza di contratto nel 2014 e non intenzionato a rinnovare con i lanceri.


----------



## Tobi (17 Marzo 2013)

Comunque qualcuno ha disprezzato jorginho kucka, ma voi avete visto flamini e muntari? Fondamentali 0, magari si fanno uno scatto di 30 metri recuperano palla e poi non sanno far un appoggio a 4 metri o un cambio di gioco. Prendetemi per pazzo ma io cederei boateng e riscatterei Bojan, l unico che ha visione tecnica e capacita di passaggio. Boateng carente sotto questo profilo e niang spesso si incarta in situazioni semplici che lui le tramuta in complicate


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Comunque qualcuno ha disprezzato jorginho kucka, ma voi avete visto flamini e muntari? Fondamentali 0, magari si fanno uno scatto di 30 metri recuperano palla e poi non sanno far un appoggio a 4 metri o un cambio di gioco. Prendetemi per pazzo ma io cederei boateng e riscatterei Bojan, l unico che ha visione tecnica e capacita di passaggio. Boateng carente sotto questo profilo e niang spesso si incarta in situazioni semplici che lui le tramuta in complicate



Boateng sarebbe da scambiare subito per un calciatore di centrocampo con doti più adatte alle nostre necessità. A noi serve un palleggiatore, che abbia visione di gioco e verticalizzazione.


----------



## Frikez (17 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Boateng sarebbe da scambiare subito per un calciatore di centrocampo con doti più adatte alle nostre necessità. A noi serve un palleggiatore, che abbia visione di gioco e verticalizzazione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Boateng sarebbe da scambiare subito per un calciatore di centrocampo con doti più adatte alle nostre necessità. A noi serve un palleggiatore, che abbia visione di gioco e verticalizzazione.



Boateng per Modric


----------



## Frikez (17 Marzo 2013)

Io mi accontento di Ozil o Toni Kross


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Io mi accontento di Ozil o Toni Kross



Solo?


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Io mi accontento di Ozil o Toni Kross



Ancora Tony Kroos????Ma se ha una valutazione astronomica,oltre i 30 mln.... 



non credo che i crucchi abbiano perso da un giorno all'altro il lume della ragione.


----------



## Frikez (17 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ancora Tony Kroos????Ma se ha una valutazione astronomica,oltre i 30 mln....
> 
> 
> 
> non credo che i crucchi abbiano perso da un giorno all'altro il lume della ragione.



E Cesc invece?


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E Cesc invece?



Tu ci scherzi,io dico che in teoria sarebbe più accessibile di Kroos,ma la sua valutazione è tra i 25-27 mln,troppo per noi.


----------



## Frikez (17 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tu ci scherzi,io dico che in teoria sarebbe più accessibile di Kroos,ma la sua valutazione è tra i 25-27 mln,troppo per noi.



Forse sì però come ingaggio credo che Cesc sia fuori dai nostri parametri, a differenza di Kroos o per esempio di Thiago Alcantara.


----------



## Tobi (18 Marzo 2013)

secondo me in europa sono almeno una decina i giocatori che potrebbero fare al caso nostro che non sono incedibili ma comunque servirebbero cifre importanti:

Sahin
Goetze
Clasie
Fellaini
Strootman
Eriksen
Winjnaldum
Moutinho
Belhanda
Thiago Alcantara
Draxler
Derfour

C'erano Holtby e Pogba a 0
Verratti e Kovacic
Modric ce lo aveva segnalato Savicevic 2 anni fa.

Piu felipe Anderson che sarebbe extracomunitario.

Quindi al contrario di quanto si dice, che in Europa scarseggiano i giocatori tecnici sul mercato, se non ho dimenticato nessuno ho tirato su una lista di 18 giocatori dalle qualità importanti e lavorando d'anticipo, almeno 1 dei primi 13 si potrebbe comprare e darebbe una svolta al nostro centrocampo considerando che abbiamo gente come Montolivo, Kucka che a quanto pare ufficializzeranno a fine stagione e prospetti talentuosi come Cristante,Saponara e Jorginho, dove già è stato trovato un accordo con il Verona e non credo ci saranno problemi a trovarlo con il giocatore. Un centrocampo che magari a molti lascia delle perplessità perchè non crede nelle qualità di Jorginho o non si aspetta il salto di qualità da Kucka, ma di certo, è un bel passo in avanti considerando i pipponi che ci stiamo subendo.


----------



## Jino (18 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> secondo me in europa sono almeno una decina i giocatori che potrebbero fare al caso nostro che non sono incedibili ma comunque servirebbero cifre importanti:
> 
> Sahin
> Goetze
> ...



Quelli segnati in rosso sono assolutamente fuori dalla nostra portata. Quelli in verde sono comunque difficilissimi da prendere.


----------



## pipporo (18 Marzo 2013)

'i campioni li fabrichiamo in casa' cit.


----------



## Tobi (18 Marzo 2013)

Io credo che 20 milioni per uno di quelli li abbiamo. Bisogna vedere se c e la volonta di investire


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Marzo 2013)

Alcantara sarebbe il massimo.


----------



## Tobi (18 Marzo 2013)

Io sogno eriksen, talento cristallino. Mamma mia se lo acquistassimo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Marzo 2013)

Magari arrivasse Eriksen... è il giocatore più simile a Iniesta che c'è in circolazione. Ora c'è qualche possibilità, ma tra qualche anno potrebbe essere il naturale sostituto di Iniesta al Porcellona.


----------



## 2515 (18 Marzo 2013)

Eriksen ha scadenza nel 2014 e non vuole rinnovare, ma lui vorrebbe giocare in premier.


----------



## Tobi (18 Marzo 2013)

Se si presenta il milan con la seria volonta di comprarlo non credo affatto rifiuti. 

Avere una formazione del genere

De sciglio Salamon Dedé Santon
Alcantara Montolivo Eriksen
Niang Balotelli El92

Sarebbe da ***** full time


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Se si presenta il milan con la seria volonta di comprarlo non credo affatto rifiuti.
> 
> Avere una formazione del genere
> 
> ...


Già Eriksen e Dedè mi bastano e mi avanzano... firmerei col sangue se mi dicessero che in estate arriveranno quei due...


----------



## 2515 (18 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Se si presenta il milan con la seria volonta di comprarlo non credo affatto rifiuti.
> 
> Avere una formazione del genere
> 
> ...



Alcantara non lo vedremo al milan nemmeno sotto stupefacenti, alcantara il barça non ce l'avrebbe dato manco per thiago silva, infatti si defilarono da un suo acquisto quando si parlava di alcantara più soldi, visto che galliani lo voleva.

Dedé no, ne ho abbastanza dei brasiliani che vengono ipervalutati per niente, preferisco qualcuno che abbia esperienza europea nel bagaglio tecnico.

Nainggolan Montolivo Eriksen

Con un centrocampo simile saremmo già alla pari della juve, nonostante la nostra difesa.


----------



## Tobi (18 Marzo 2013)

Per alcantara potresti provare una operaziine simile a Bojan, pero se poi il ragazzo esplode ti chiedono almeno 30 milioni. 
Su dede secondo la.mia opinione ti sbagli, é l unico giocatore simile a thiago silva, ma di certo non arrivasse ma un Dragovic o Chiriches sarei molto felice. Pero fidati Dede ha dei mezzi superiori rispetto a tutti gli altri nomi fatti


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2013)

Serve gente che sappia giocare a calcio, basta macellai. Una volt giocavamo con pirlo, seedorf, kaka, rui costa... tutta gente che sapeva passare la palla.

Ma avete visto a Barcellona? Manco un passaggio sapevamo fare pieta. 
Dentro gente sa farci col pallone. Non ne posso più di martellatori


----------



## Frikez (18 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Serve gente che sappia giocare a calcio, basta macellai. Una volt giocavamo con pirlo, seedorf, kaka, rui costa... tutta gente che sapeva passare la palla.
> 
> Ma avete visto a Barcellona? Manco un passaggio sapevamo fare pieta.
> Dentro gente sa farci col pallone. Non ne posso più di martellatori



Iniziamo a cambiare allenatore e mentalità allora, tanto sappiamo benissimo che Allegri vuole un certo tipo di giocatore davanti alla difesa più un altro come Muntari che in impostazione ha diversi limiti, l'unico che sa giocare a calcio è Montolivo, troppo poco per sperare di giocarsela con la Juve o gli altri top club europei.


----------



## Tobi (18 Marzo 2013)

su Allegri ho gia espresso il mio parere.
E' un allenatore con una media punti altissima anche senza aver una squadra di altissimo livello.
Pero non ha un idea di gioco collettiva, e ragiona troppo da provinciale.

Come ho scritto in precedenza l'impiego in mediana di: Muntari,Traore,Ambrosini,Flamini,Nocerino a discapito dell'unico giocatore tecnicamente valido che potremmo schierare in mediana (Boateng) è lo specchio della mentalità che Allenatore e Società hanno adottato in questi anni di comune accordo, ovvero scendere in campo prima per non prenderle e poi per vincere.
Voi mi dite, e ma i soldi non ci sono... Vi devo citare alcuni parametri 0? Sahin,Pogba,Holtby,Cigarini,Pizarro,Borja Valero... gente che sa giocare a calcio.. bastava che l'allenatore si impuntava e diceva, voglio questa tipologia di giocatore e il parametro 0 con quelle caratteristiche c'era.

Guardate montella, non hanno speso cifre faraonichea firenze ma: Aquilani quattro noci, Pizarro 0, Borja Valero 4 noci, Sissoko quattro noci....
Ecco perchè vorrei lui in panchina per l'anno prossimo, perchè ha una idea di gioco collettiva, delle idee, degli schemi chiari che fanno giocar bene la squadra e partecipano tutti i giocatori alla manovra. Da noi togli le fiammate dei 3 davanti non abbiamo uno schema offensivo studiato. Guardate la Juve.. ripropone la stessa azione offensiva 4-5 volte a partita, perchè Conte di tattica ne capisce molto.. poi hanno quei pipponi di attaccanti e segnano 1 decimo dei gol.. ma avessero i gobbi Balotelli, farebbe 40 gol


----------



## 2515 (18 Marzo 2013)

Sahin parametro 0? Il real lo pagò 10 milioni.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Sissoko manco per una noce lo avrei preso e non ho cambiato idea adesso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Marzo 2013)

L'unico dei centrocampisti che invidio alla Fiorentina è Borja Valero. Gli altri se li possono tenere...


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Marzo 2013)

Aquilani lo rimpiango ancora.


----------



## Tobi (18 Marzo 2013)

Sahin il real lo dava in prestito


----------



## bargnani83 (18 Marzo 2013)

ma sahin ha fallito pure al liverpool e adesso è tornato al dortmund in prestito.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Marzo 2013)

Senza andare tanto lontano 
se avessimo tenuto Aquilani e preso Pogba che ci era stato offerto,
forse ce la giocavamo con la juve già quest'anno


----------



## Serginho (18 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sahin il real lo dava in prestito


Prestito secco (senza diritto di riscatto) a 6,5 milioni. A Quelle cifre se lo potevano tenere


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Marzo 2013)

Di Sahin pesa tantissimo l'ingaggio. Vedi che succede quando offri ingaggi folli e poi i giocatori sono zavorre. Fatti del Real, estate prossima saranno costretti a svenderlo.


----------



## Jino (18 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sahin il real lo dava in prestito



Si ma questo Sahin al di fuori del contesto Dortmund, dove c'è un credo tattico particolare, ha palesemente fallito. Il Borussia è un pò particolare, tutti rendono di più perchè è la squadra che gira in maniera perfetta. Mi ricorda molto l'Udinese, altra realtà dove difficilmente chi esce da li rende per quel che vale da altre parti.


----------



## Tobi (18 Marzo 2013)

non sono d'accordo.. il contesto c'entra fino ad un certo punto... se hai qualità, non le perdi mica in un giorno


----------



## Jino (19 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordo.. il contesto c'entra fino ad un certo punto... se hai qualità, non le perdi mica in un giorno



Appunto, è quello che dico io. Se sei veramente forte, hai grande qualità, le dimostri ovunque. Evidentemente tutte queste qualità non ce le ha, nel contesto a lui perfetto del Dortmund rendeva ben oltre il suo valore.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma questo Sahin al di fuori del contesto Dortmund, dove c'è un credo tattico particolare, ha palesemente fallito. Il Borussia è un pò particolare, tutti rendono di più perchè è la squadra che gira in maniera perfetta. Mi ricorda molto l'Udinese, altra realtà dove difficilmente chi esce da li rende per quel che vale da altre parti.



Aggiungo un altro, Kagawa, stesso contesto. Allo united non è che stia dimostrando grandi cosi eh


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Senza andare tanto lontano
> se avessimo tenuto Aquilani e preso Pogba che ci era stato offerto,
> forse ce la giocavamo con la juve già quest'anno



Il Milan non ha mai trattato Pogba,per una questione di rispetto nei confronti di UTD e Ferguson che stavano trattando il rinnovo(si sa che per Galliani gli ottimi rapporti con i grandi clubs sono la prima cosa).


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Aggiungo un altro, Kagawa, stesso contesto. Allo united non è che stia dimostrando grandi cosi eh



Però gioca fuori ruolo, giocasse trequartista sarebbe un'altra cosa secondo me.


E Sahin è passato da due squadre sciagurate ( Real e Liverpool ) per bruciare i giocatori, in ambienti diversi avrebbe fatto molto bene secondo me.


----------



## Frikez (19 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan non ha mai trattato Pogba,per una questione di rispetto nei confronti di UTD e Ferguson che stavano trattando il rinnovo(si sa che per Galliani gli ottimi rapporti con i grandi clubs sono la prima cosa).



L'importante è tenersi buoni gli amici, d'altronde con Ferguson abbiamo fatto mille affari in questi anni LOL


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan non ha mai trattato Pogba,per una questione di rispetto nei confronti di UTD e Ferguson che stavano trattando il rinnovo(si sa che per Galliani gli ottimi rapporti con i grandi clubs sono la prima cosa).



A me l'hanno venduta in um altra maniera, cioè il milan non ha voluto spendere un paio di milioni di commissione al suo noto agente


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A me l'hanno venduta in um altra maniera, cioè il milan non ha voluto spendere un paio di milioni di commissione al suo noto agente



Io non so nulla,ma lo desumo dalle parole di Galliani,di rispetto nei confronti dei grandi club e poi se il Milan avesse avuto il braccino corto con Raiola non avrebbe fatto tutti gli affari col panzone nel ruolo di prima donna.La Juve ha in mano Pogba da molto tempo,penso prima di Gennaio 2012.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io non so nulla,ma lo desumo dalle parole di Galliani,di rispetto nei confronti dei grandi club e poi se il Milan avesse avuto il braccino corto con Raiola non avrebbe fatto tutti gli affari col panzone nel ruolo di prima donna.La Juve ha in mano Pogba da molto tempo,penso prima di Gennaio 2012.



non hanno voluto spendere ed è un dato di fatto , non a caso lo stesso galliani disse che pogba seppur svincolato è costato piu di niang .


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Marzo 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non hanno voluto spendere ed è un dato di fatto , non a caso lo stesso galliani disse che pogba seppur svincolato è costato piu di niang .



Beh però hanno preso De Jong,costato 3 mln con un ingaggio da 7 mln lordi.Un'operazione complessiva da 10 mln.Non credo Pogba per il primo anno costasse di più.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh però hanno preso De Jong,costato 3 mln con un ingaggio da 7 mln lordi.Un'operazione complessiva da 10 mln.Non credo Pogba per il primo anno costasse di più.



Ok puntare sui giovani, ma non si può costruire una squadra sul nulla, se a questo Milan di inizio stagione togliessimo DeJong e Montolivo che rimaneva ?


----------



## Djici (19 Marzo 2013)

con uno tra aquilani e pogba al posto di traore
+ nesta al posto di acerbi

lo scudetto poteva essere nostro...perche con sandro dietro non si perdevano cosi tanti punti ad inizio stagione.


----------



## 2515 (19 Marzo 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> con uno tra aquilani e pogba al posto di traore
> + nesta al posto di acerbi
> 
> lo scudetto poteva essere nostro...perche con sandro dietro non si perdevano cosi tanti punti ad inizio stagione.



nesta non è voluto restare perché non si sentiva più adatto, infatti galliani voleva tenerlo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> nesta non è voluto restare perché non si sentiva più adatto, infatti galliani voleva tenerlo.


Assolutamente. Nesta anche quest'anno ci avrebbe fatto parecchio comodo, purtroppo è lui che non se l'è sentita più di giocare a questi livelli e giustamente è andato via.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Marzo 2013)

Alcantara 30 milioni? E poi, chi ce li ha 30 milioni? Se lo danno via per 70 sarebbe un miracolo. Anche se sta giocando poco è intoccabile.


----------



## bargnani83 (24 Marzo 2013)

visto oggi.capisce il gioco come un dicembre 91 non dovrebbe capire.sa fare tutto.altro che lasciare un altro anno a verona.portalo subito a milanello a posto di alcuni catorci che abbiamo a centrocampo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Marzo 2013)

Comunque la B è un campionato molto selettivo
molti ne vengono inghiottiti e non ne emergono più
Penso che chiunque si distingua dalla media abbia sicuramente qualità importanti, poi magari confermarsi nel Milan è un altra storia


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Marzo 2013)

Di sicuro preferisco lui a Kucka. Ma sicuramente prenderemo Kucka per fare un favore al gormitaro.


----------



## Tobi (24 Marzo 2013)

Jorginho è un gran bel prospetto. Un mediano moderno, dinamico, con piedi molto molto buoni, bravo nel fraseggio e nei cambi di gioco.


----------



## Albijol (24 Marzo 2013)

A noi serve un giocatore bravo anche nella fase offensiva, e Jorginho non mi pare uno adatto


----------



## Graxx (24 Marzo 2013)

Kucka per nocerino jorginho per flamini...ma a noi serve uno di qualità poi magari se viene provato saponara ed esplode ben venga...


----------



## 2515 (24 Marzo 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> Kucka per nocerino jorginho per flamini...ma a noi serve uno di qualità poi magari se viene provato saponara ed esplode ben venga...



galliani ha già detto che saponara giocherà a centrocampo, poi ci sarà anche cristante. Jorginho comunque ha buoni piedi. In ogni caso ci serve un terzo "acquisto" qualitativo di sicuro.


----------



## Tobi (24 Marzo 2013)

Per la fase offensiva ci sarebbe saponara


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Di sicuro preferisco lui a Kucka. Ma sicuramente prenderemo Kucka per fare un favore al gormitaro.



Credo arrivino entrambi.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Marzo 2013)

anche io penso arriveranno entrambi. 

con preziosi siamo specializzati a fare affari, e al verona possiamo regalare albertazzi e calvano, tanto dubito abbiano un futuro da noi, mi pare stiano deludendo le attese. 

traorè via e nocerino possiamo pure darlo al napoli, visto che sembravano interessati.


----------



## 2515 (25 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me se verranno fatti acquisti a centrocampo nella migliore delle ipotesi verranno presi questi: Kucka, Jorginho, Fossati, oltre a Saponara e Cristante. Via Nocerino, Flamini, Traoré e, a malincuore, Ambrosini.
In attacco Zaza e forse un altro giovane esterno d'attacco.
In difesa Regini o Santon e spero in Ogbonna o Dedè.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Marzo 2013)

fossati non credo proprio che giocherà in prima squadra il prossimo anno e secondo me uno tra nocerino e flamini rimane,con preferenza sul francese


----------



## Jino (25 Marzo 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> fossati non credo proprio che giocherà in prima squadra il prossimo anno e secondo me uno tra nocerino e flamini rimane,con preferenza sul francese



Concordo.


----------



## Milanscout (25 Marzo 2013)

Hellas Verona 3-2 Crotone 24/03/2013 2012-13 - 33° - YouTube al minuti 2:16 taglia la difesa come il burro e mi dite che ha poca visione di gioco


----------



## admin (25 Marzo 2013)

L'agente di Jorginho:"Il *Milan è interessato al giocatore*, ma non c'è ancora alcun accordo tra i club. Molte altre squadre hanno manifestato interesse per il mio assistito".


----------



## Tobi (25 Marzo 2013)

Lo compriamo, bisogna vedere se lo lanciano o rimane a farsi le ossa da qualche parte


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Maggio 2013)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport è in dirittura d'arrivo l'acquisto in comproprietà di Jorginho, probabilmente il giocatore resterà ancora un anno a Verona soprattutto se i veronesi saliranno di categoria.*


----------



## Jaqen (1 Maggio 2013)

Non ho capito perché deve farsi un altro anno con i Veronesi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Maggio 2013)

Giusto così, ammesso che il Verona salga.


----------



## 2515 (1 Maggio 2013)

Oltre a lui, per il quale sarebbe tutto fatto, dicono che il Milan segua anche Baselli e Bellomo, entrambi centrocampisti tecnici e ad entrambi piacerebbe parecchio vestire rossonero.
Rimpiazzare Traoré Nocerino con quei due sarebbe un bell'affare.

Baselli è ottimo, ha un bel piede e imposta molto bene l'azione, è uno dei migliori centrocampisti della B.
Bellomo ha qualità ma non è molto continuo, non mi convince molto ma sempre meglio traoré, senza contare che è interista e da noi quelli fanno bene.


----------



## Milanscout (1 Maggio 2013)

Jorginho nel suo ruolo è il migliore un B è cresciuto moltissimo poi viene Baselli vera sorpresa della B di quest'anno è bellomo ottimo trequartista ma discontinuo


----------



## 2515 (1 Maggio 2013)

Milanscout ha scritto:


> Jorginho nel suo ruolo è il migliore un B è cresciuto moltissimo poi viene Baselli vera sorpresa della B di quest'anno è bellomo ottimo trequartista ma discontinuo



Bé tra Saponara che il miglior giovane della B oltre che il miglior trequartista, Jorginho e Baselli che sono il primo e il secondo nel proprio ruolo, e Cristante l'anno prossimo possiamo costruirci un centrocampo pieno di futuro e soprattutto molto valido dal punto di vista tecnico.

Rimpiazzare Traoré Nocerino e Muntari con Jorginho Baselli e Cristante mi pare un passo avanti colossale. Anche per Montolivo che finalmente non dovrà fare tutto il lavoro da solo e potrà pure rifiatare.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;177564 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport è in dirittura d'arrivo l'acquisto in comproprietà di Jorginho, probabilmente il giocatore resterà ancora un anno a Verona soprattutto se i veronesi saliranno di categoria.*



vestirerebbe la nostra maglia a 23 anni, quindi.
dopotutto qui a 20 sei ancora in primavera, cosa c'è da meravigliarsi.


----------



## bargnani83 (1 Maggio 2013)

essendo di bari vi dico che bellomo non mi entusiasma(ad altissimo livello).baselli lo conosco poco,saponara e jorginho da quando sono entrati in orbita milan li ho seguiti con frequenza e vi posso dire che sono gia pronti.oggi tra jorginho e ambrosini non c'e paragone a favore del primo.io spero non rimanga in prestito a verona ma arrivi subito.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2013)

Ma perchè deve stare a Verona? Maddai continuiamo con Muntari? Ambrsonin? Flamini? Boateng? Pietà...

Ma è possibile che sta società non capisce che serve gente che sappia giocare a calcio? 
E basta con sta storia del deve maturare... abbiamo troppi centrocampisti cessi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma perchè deve stare a Verona? Maddai continuiamo con Muntari? Ambrsonin? Flamini? Boateng? Pietà...
> 
> Ma è possibile che sta società non capisce che serve gente che sappia giocare a calcio?
> E basta con sta storia del deve maturare... abbiamo troppi centrocampisti cessi



stai parlando della società che ha scartato verratti perche ritenuto troppo basso


----------



## 2515 (1 Maggio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> stai parlando della società che ha scartato verratti perche ritenuto troppo basso



E' verratti che non volle venire al milan eh.

Comunque potrebbe anche essere benissimo che il verona voglia trattarlo solo a patto di tenerlo e che in cambio del suo cartellino completo voglia una cifra molto superiore, possono permettersi di puntare i piedi.

A mio avviso verrà al milan in estate e poi si deciderà se lasciarlo lì o meno.


----------



## Hammer (1 Maggio 2013)

A 22 anni deve farsi un altro anno col Verona? Ma non sarebbe ora di dare un po' di fiducia?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> E' verratti che non volle venire al milan eh.
> 
> Comunque potrebbe anche essere benissimo che il verona voglia trattarlo solo a patto di tenerlo e che in cambio del suo cartellino completo voglia una cifra molto superiore, possono permettersi di puntare i piedi.
> 
> A mio avviso verrà al milan in estate e poi si deciderà se lasciarlo lì o meno.



se la dirigenza avesse voluto , verratti indosserebbe la maglia del milan , cmq chiuso ot


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Maggio 2013)

Secondo *Alfredo Pedullà*, il *Verona*, che aveva parlato di *Jorginho* con il *Milan* a gennaio, starebbe valutando se trattenere o meno il brasiliano, soprattutto dopo aver avuto la certezza matematica della promozione in A. 

Non è escluso comunque che il Milan possa rilevare *metà del cartellino di Jorginho *e lasciare il brasiliano *un anno a Verona*.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Secondo *Alfredo Pedullà*, il *Verona*, che aveva parlato di *Jorginho* con il *Milan* a gennaio, starebbe valutando se trattenere o meno il brasiliano, soprattutto dopo aver avuto la certezza matematica della promozione in A.
> 
> Non è escluso comunque che il Milan possa rilevare *metà del cartellino di Jorginho *e lasciare il brasiliano *un anno a Verona*.



Se ciao core.. manco i giocatori dalla B riusciamo a prendere ora. Un altro hanno a Verona poi... tranquilli siamo ipercopertissimi a centrocampo.


----------



## Frikez (24 Maggio 2013)

Non è comunque pronto per giocare nel Milan, a noi in questo momento servono dei titolari in mezzo al campo.


----------



## ROQ (24 Maggio 2013)

tranquilli ci son nocerino e muntari


----------



## MisterBet (24 Maggio 2013)

Intelligente prenderlo e lasciarlo un anno in A a Verona a maturare...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Maggio 2013)

giust lasciargli tastare la serie A,senza le pressioni che può comportare il milan


----------



## ROQ (24 Maggio 2013)

L'importante e che non abbiam un CC di fabbri col solo Montolivo a predicare nel deserto, Poli va bene come comprimario ma se perdiam mezzo Fossati siamo dei [email protected], minimo un Jorginho ci vorrebbe, se poi prendono altri due e questo lo lasciano in prestito va bene, ma il passato ci insegna che la disorganizzazione regna sovrana. Non ci si fida dei giovani, non ci son soldi per i giocatori affermati, e bisogna aspettare la barbonata di fine mercato


----------



## peppe75 (25 Maggio 2013)

questo ha piedi educati...forse un altro anno soprattutto in a in un'altra squadra può realmente dimostrare il suo valore...se poi il milan ritiene il giocatore pronto...arriva...arriva


----------



## 2515 (25 Maggio 2013)

Io non capisco questa poca fiducia, è stato il miglior giocatore nel suo ruolo quest'anno in B, perché non lanciarlo? Anche Elsha è stato il migliore nel suo ruolo, così come Saponara quest'anno.


----------



## runner (25 Maggio 2013)

ma a me piacerebbe sapere chi sta trattando della società il suo arrivo......

secondo me nessuno


----------



## Schism75 (25 Maggio 2013)

Mi piacerebbe che prendessimo lui e baselli.


----------



## Gnagnazio (25 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco questa poca fiducia, è stato il miglior giocatore nel suo ruolo quest'anno in B, perché non lanciarlo? Anche Elsha è stato il migliore nel suo ruolo, così come Saponara quest'anno.



Ma non scherziamo.
El Shaarawy quando giocava in B, aveva solo *18 anni*. Sto Giorginio ne ha già 22 anni. 4 anni di più.

Ormai ogni giocatore di Serie B è paragonato a El Shaarawy.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Maggio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo.
> El Shaarawy quando giocava in B, aveva solo *18 anni*. Sto Giorginio ne ha già 22 anni. 4 anni di più.


Questo non vuol dire niente

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque punterei a mandare in A Fossati e crederei in Cristante.


----------



## 2515 (25 Maggio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo.
> El Shaarawy quando giocava in B, aveva solo *18 anni*. Sto Giorginio ne ha già 22 anni. 4 anni di più.
> 
> Ormai ogni giocatore di Serie B è paragonato a El Shaarawy.



E Inzaghi a 24 anni dov'era? Ah già, l'atalanta..


----------



## Gnagnazio (25 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> E Inzaghi a 24 anni dov'era? Ah già, l'atalanta..



Dove'era ?
Inzaghi era capocannoniere all'Atalanta in serie A. Niente da vedere con sto Giorginio. Parlate come se fosse un fenomeno. A 22 anni gioca ancorà in serie B.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2013)

Come giocatore mi piace, ma ho letto da qualche parte che il Verona lo vuole tenere ancora una stagione.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Maggio 2013)

Ammazza oh sta bruciando le tappe 'sto Jorginho.
Inzaghi a 24 anni stava in Serie B,questo a 22 è già in orbita Milan.
Nedved ha giocato fino ai 26 anni in Repubblica Ceca,questo a 23 giocherà in Serie A.

Fenomenoh!1!1


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Maggio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Dove'era ?
> Inzaghi era capocannoniere all'Atalanta in serie A. Niente da vedere con sto Giorginio. Parlate come se fosse un fenomeno. A 22 anni gioca ancorà in serie B.



se un giocatore a 22 anni non può più migliorare allora alzo le mani..


----------



## Serginho (25 Maggio 2013)

Bisognerebbe smetterla con questi stucchevoli confronti di età. Inzaghi e compagnia bella giocavano in un'altra serie A e in un altro Milan. Ora il livello della serie A è nettamente più basso e il Milan ha deciso di puntare sui giovani per risparmiare e fare qualche acquisto, bisognerebbe metterselo in testa


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ammazza oh sta bruciando le tappe 'sto Jorginho.
> Inzaghi a 24 anni stava in Serie B,questo a 22 è già in orbita Milan.
> Nedved ha giocato fino ai 26 anni in Repubblica Ceca,questo a 23 giocherà in Serie A.
> 
> Fenomenoh!1!1



nedved aveva 24 anni quando lo prese la lazio


----------



## jaws (25 Maggio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Dove'era ?
> Inzaghi era capocannoniere all'Atalanta in serie A. Niente da vedere con sto Giorginio. Parlate come se fosse un fenomeno. A 22 anni gioca ancorà in serie B.



Camoranesi giocava nel Verona in serie B a 26 anni, poi ha vinto un mondiale


----------



## Jaqen (25 Maggio 2013)

Vabbé sta di fatto che è un buon giocatore, se costa poco ci può stare. Altrimenti cio cio.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Maggio 2013)

*Jorginho: niente più cessione in comproprietà*

Il* Verona *avrebbe deciso di cambiare strategia su *Jorginho*: niente più cessione in *comproprietà*.

Pare infatti che ora i veronesi vogliano solo* cederlo a titolo definitivo o addirittura tenerlo*, a meno di offerte irrinunciabili.
Il suo agente al momento è in Turchia. Probabile un ritorno in Italia la prossima settimana.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Maggio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Jorginho: niente più cessione in comproprietà*
> 
> Il* Verona *avrebbe deciso di cambiare strategia su *Jorginho*: niente più cessione in *comproprietà*.
> 
> ...



Saluti, puntiamo su Fossati.


----------



## 2515 (9 Giugno 2013)

Il presidente del Verona ha confermato che il Milan è su Jorginho, ma la trattativa non è stata ancora conclusa e ribadisce la volontà della società di trattenerlo per un altro anno.


----------



## bargnani83 (9 Giugno 2013)

bhe alla fine si delinea quello che si dice da mesi.il milan lo prende in comproprietà e lo lascia 1 anno a verona.a me piace molto come giocatore.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Giugno 2013)

Jorginho, Kucka.... mandiamo via falegnami e prendiamo altri falegnami. Magari hanno qualche chiodo in più, ma sempre falegnami restano.

Il bel GIUCO passerà dai loro piedi


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Giugno 2013)

Lo compriamo e lo lasciamo la per la prossima stagione.


----------



## Dexter (9 Giugno 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Dove'era ?
> Parlate come se fosse un fenomeno. A 22 anni gioca ancorà in serie B.


Davide Di Gennaro che sta ancora in serie B ne ha 25,pensa un po' te


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Davide Di Gennaro che sta ancora in serie B ne ha 25,pensa un po' te


E prova a dire che non è un fenomeno!


----------



## Butcher (9 Giugno 2013)

Volete paragonare Giorgino con Di "facci un gol" Gennaro?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Giugno 2013)

41 pagine per Jorginho


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> 41 pagine per Jorginho



Il forum si adatta ai tempi.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (10 Giugno 2013)

mamma mia quanta diffidenza e ostilità verso i giovani trasuda da questo forum*....capisco bollare Ogbonna e Astori come brocchi che hanno 25 anni, ma se a 22 anni un giocatore di serie B non può fare il salto che già viene bollato come "brocco" allora smettiamo pure di seguire il calcio. 



* e poi ci stupiamo ancora che i giovani non vengono lanciati?


----------



## Elshafenomeno (10 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Camoranesi giocava nel Verona in serie B a 26 anni, poi ha vinto un mondiale



Per restare agli ultimi anni, all'età di Jorginho:
- Tacconi giocava in B col Livorno
- Zenga giocava in B con la Sambenedettese
- De Agostini giocava in C col Trento
- Donadoni giocava in B con l'Atalanta
- Schillaci giocava in C col Messina
- Eranio giocava in B col Genoa
- Zola giocava in C con la Torres
- Signori giocava in B col Foggia
- Di Livio giocava in C col Perugia
- Ravanelli giocava in C con la Casertana
- Ganz giocava in B col Parma
- Chiesa giocava in C col Chieti

potrei andare avanti con non so quanti esempi, leggete i nomi e soprattutto le squadre associate, cavolo...e vi preoccupate che Jorginho, mattone fondamentale di una squadra che ha giocato il calcio migliore della B assieme al Sassuolo, sia scarso?


----------



## Jino (10 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Per restare agli ultimi anni, all'età di Jorginho:
> - Tacconi giocava in B col Livorno
> - Zenga giocava in B con la Sambenedettese
> - De Agostini giocava in C col Trento
> ...



Bei esempi. Per tanta gente sembra che se uno entro i 20 anni non esordisce in una grande squadra sia scarso. Boh.


----------



## 2515 (10 Giugno 2013)

Aggiungete pure Inzaghi

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Aggiungete pure Inzaghi


----------



## The Ripper (10 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Per restare agli ultimi anni, all'età di Jorginho:
> - Tacconi giocava in B col Livorno
> - Zenga giocava in B con la Sambenedettese
> - De Agostini giocava in C col Trento
> ...



giocatori che hanno giocato tutti tra gli anni Ottanta e gli anni Novanta.
Esempi recenti???

Con questo non voglio dire che sia scarso (io dico che non serve per caratteristiche, soprattutto se prendiamo Kucka, non perché a 22 anni gioca ancora in B)... tuttavia nel calcio italiano "più povero" degli ultimi anni, se in B c'è un giocatore che vale, le squadre di A se lo prendono. Non dico per forza il Milan, ma Palermo, Chievo, Cagliari, Udinese ecc...ecc...
Magari è esploso solo adesso.

Come rinforzo in rosa ci può stare (magari lo piazzi come vice-de Jong), ma mi sembra che si stia esaltando troppo un giocatore che finora non ha dimostrato nulla. 

p.s. Hamsik, ad esempio, è salito in A giovanissimo. Il Napoli ha creduto in lui sin da subito.


----------



## Stex (10 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> 41 pagine per Jorginho


 
io ne ho 11.


----------



## jaws (10 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> giocatori che hanno giocato tutti tra gli anni Ottanta e gli anni Novanta.
> Esempi recenti???



Toni, Milito e Diamanti


----------



## Jino (10 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> giocatori che hanno giocato tutti tra gli anni Ottanta e gli anni Novanta.
> Esempi recenti???
> 
> Con questo non voglio dire che sia scarso (io dico che non serve per caratteristiche, soprattutto se prendiamo Kucka, non perché a 22 anni gioca ancora in B)... tuttavia nel calcio italiano "più povero" degli ultimi anni, se in B c'è un giocatore che vale, le squadre di A se lo prendono. Non dico per forza il Milan, ma Palermo, Chievo, Cagliari, Udinese ecc...ecc...
> ...



Io credo che ogni anno andare a pescare nel campionato cadetto 2-3 calciatori che si mettono in mostra, che paiono interessanti, sia una cosa molto molto redditizzia alla lunga.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo Sportmediaset le dirigenze di Milan e Verona *(Braida da un lato e Setti con Sogliano dall'altra) *hanno pranzato da Giannino, probabilmente per discutere la situazione del gioiellino Jorginho*, che interessa alla squadra rossonera.


----------



## 2515 (19 Giugno 2013)

Pigliamolo subito dai..


----------



## ROQ (19 Giugno 2013)

pure questa trattativa, che agonia...


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Giugno 2013)

Parlavano di Calvano.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (19 Giugno 2013)

ogni volta per qualsiasi OSSO di giocatore una telenovela infinita...mamma mia, ma tirate un po' fuori sti soldi! Io se vedo una maglietta anche costosa in vetrina la compro SUBITO senza neranche guardare il prezzo e non sono certo sfondato


----------



## Frikez (26 Giugno 2013)

*Blitz del Chelsea per Jorginho.

Pedullà*

Ci facciamo soffiare anche lui


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Giugno 2013)

L'unico che prendiamo è Matri.

La presunzione di credere di essere competitivi con questa squadretta. Il prossimo anno va via pure Balo.

Vabè che Pedullì non ne prende nemmeno una...


----------



## ROQ (26 Giugno 2013)

questi cosa vogliono? mezzo balotelli?


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Giugno 2013)

Secondo *Alfredo Pedullà*, giornalista di *SportItalia*, il giocatore *Jorginho*, centrocampista brasiliano (naturalizzato italiano) del Verona Hellas, è lontanissimo dal *Milan*.

Su di lui è piombato il *Liverpool, disposto a offrire addirittura 8 milioni di sterline*.


----------



## jaws (29 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Secondo *Alfredo Pedullà*, giornalista di *SportItalia*, il giocatore *Jorginho*, centrocampista brasiliano (naturalizzato italiano) del Verona Hellas, è lontanissimo dal *Milan*.
> 
> Su di lui è piombato il *Liverpool, disposto a offrire addirittura 8 milioni di sterline*.



Prezzo esagerato


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Luglio 2013)

Il Ds del *Verona *oggi era nella sede del *Milan*, si è parlato di *Jorginho*?


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;224571 ha scritto:


> Il Ds del *Verona *oggi era nella sede del *Milan*, si è parlato di *Jorginho*?



mah....non è che forse han parlato di albertazzi e calvano (giocatori che potrebbero entrare nell'affare poli).


----------

